# SCRAPE by the LAKE 2006



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I might be out there that week. How far from Buffalo is this show?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jun 21 2006, 09:36 PM~5647697
> *I might be out there that week. How far from Buffalo is this show?
> *


can't be more than 30 minutes...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll be there...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jun 21 2006, 10:36 PM~5647697
> *I might be out there that week. How far from Buffalo is this show?
> *


yup - what Dave said - 1/2 hour


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 22 2006, 09:57 AM~5649781
> *I WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: we'll put you to work


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 22 2006, 09:58 AM~5649785
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  we'll put you to work
> *


Can I be security?

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:cheesy: 

SCRAPE!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

Can't wait........ :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

:roflmao: i cant believe that dirtbag is on the back of the flyer, haha did anyone else se her getting topless pics taken at the beach last year?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 24 2006, 12:45 AM~5659800
> *:roflmao: i cant believe that dirtbag is on the back of the flyer, haha did anyone else se her getting topless pics taken at the beach last year?
> *



you say this like its a bad thing ?  :dunno: :twak:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

because shes my cousins ex thats why, but yea i know its good for everone else


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

:tears: Gonna miss it this year.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jun 24 2006, 09:06 AM~5661077
> *:tears: Gonna miss it this year.
> *


 :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i might ride i herd that shows is hot


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jun 25 2006, 08:37 PM~5667780
> *:biggrin:
> *


six trey all day...


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jun 25 2006, 09:09 PM~5668001
> *six trey all day...
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT For Canada PREMIER Lowrider Show..


----------



## thewhitedenzel (Oct 10, 2005)

i don't think i am gunna be ready, my frame has condemmed itself


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 21 2006, 10:28 AM~5644893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Shit no way I can make it, but I am gonna make a trip up North before the summer ends, yall gotta show me some of those Canadian Hoes


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT For Canada's Premier Lowrider Show

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

where my ROLLERZ at? my [email protected]#ken ROLLERZ at?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, I went to West Side Hydraulics and picked up a bunch of flyers, so now I got flyers all over the city to advertise for it. But I kept getting the same question. 

"It's in Canada? Damn.."


Is there anyway I can get into contact with someone so that we can get a show on our side of the border?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Is scrape advertised on any radio stations?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 18 2006, 01:18 PM~5795412
> *Is scrape advertised on any radio stations?
> *


WBLK, 103.3 and wild 101 starting 2 weeks before the show


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 03:30 PM~5796399
> *WBLK, 103.3 and wild 101 starting 2 weeks before the show
> *


Cool, is this the first year they advertised on the radio? Or no?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5795322
> *Yeah, I went to West Side Hydraulics and picked up a bunch of flyers, so now I got flyers all over the city to advertise for it. But I kept getting the same question.
> 
> "It's in Canada?   Damn.."
> ...


Wow you went to WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS i went there too but never got any flyers you must be tight with the owner

and as far as it being in the US yeah sure so the 10 lowriders in the 50 mile radius will show up.....theres just more support and lowriders on this side of the border


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 18 2006, 01:46 PM~5796538
> *Cool, is this the first year they advertised on the radio?  Or no?
> *



nope not the first


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what up my good friend Jérome...(Jeremy in english) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 06:16 PM~5797698
> *Wow you went to WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS i went there too but never got any flyers you must be tight with the owner
> 
> and as far as it being in the US yeah sure so the 10 lowriders in the 50 mile radius will show up.....theres just more support and lowriders on this side of the border
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

I never said I was tight with the guy


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 18 2006, 04:20 PM~5797720
> *what up my good friend Jérome...(Jeremy in english) :0  :biggrin:
> *



whats goin on my french canadian friend, so which caddy will be done for scrape.....martin said you have some parts for me too?? i understood about half the conversation we had lol


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 06:16 PM~5797698
> *and as far as it being in the US yeah sure so the 10 lowriders in the 50 mile radius will show up.....theres just more support and lowriders on this side of the border
> *


Why can't the Canadians cross the border into the states?

We cross over to Canada all the time.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 18 2006, 05:47 PM~5798215
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> I never said I was tight with the guy
> *



oh i thought i remember you saying that you were tryin to get a job there....my bad


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 08:06 PM~5798265
> *oh i thought i remember you saying that you were tryin to get a job there....my bad
> *


Oh yeah, I forgot about that, he never responded back to me after I told him I dont know the difference between a wrench and a car battery... :biggrin: 

LOL, my bad I thought you were being sarcastic...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats pretty cool that 2 of the cars made it into Lowrider magazine :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Working there would have been cool though......


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 18 2006, 06:06 PM~5798260
> *Why can't the Canadians cross the border into the states?
> 
> We cross over to Canada all the time.....
> *


well we can but its a Canadian born and bred show so i find it highly unlikely that it would move...my suggestion would be to get a hold of Pete from Westside and talk to him about having an event in the falls....build a venue and people will come


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 08:16 PM~5798317
> *well we can but its a Canadian born and bred show so i find it highly unlikely that it would move...my suggestion would be to get a hold of Pete from Westside and talk to him about having an event in the falls....build a venue and people will come
> *


yeah Ill try that.

He's gonna get pissed off that I keep bugging him.... LOL


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 09:12 PM~5798291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn start putting that caddy together even if you have to go down there and paint it yourself


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 18 2006, 07:04 PM~5798252
> *whats goin on my french canadian friend, so which caddy will be done for scrape.....martin said you have some parts for me too?? i understood about half the conversation we had  lol*


hahahaha...Yeah Martin speaks weird english... :biggrin: I got a 90 head unit and some mint black pillow seat covers... :biggrin: If I can finish my damn caddy Coupe on time, I'll bring that one for sure...Hell, I pre-registered it already...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY I NEED A PROMISE: 

HALF NAKED WOMEN, AND BEER!!!!!

LET ME KNOW 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 19 2006, 11:51 AM~5803193
> *OKAY I NEED A PROMISE:
> 
> HALF NAKED WOMEN, AND BEER!!!!!
> ...



HALF NAKED??? you'll be in Canada and we'll take you to the full nude spots  


and the beer is just a givin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 19 2006, 02:16 PM~5803401
> *HALF NAKED???  you'll be in Canada and we'll take you to the full nude spots
> and the beer is just a givin
> *


THAT'S MY MOFO RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 19 2006, 02:16 PM~5803401
> *HALF NAKED???  you'll be in Canada and we'll take you to the full nude spots
> and the beer is just a givin
> *


Trust me when I say, the NIAGARA CREW will show you a good time.

The realest down to earth cats I know.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

sup fellas... thinkin about crossin the boarder, and coming to the show with the dancers...anyone ever try to cross the boarder with a hydro car in tow....alot of problems?? hows the hop/dance work at this show....whats the payout in us dollars....thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Booked our rooms yesterday for Scrape... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Jul 22 2006, 12:40 AM~5820541
> *sup fellas... thinkin about crossin the boarder, and coming to the show with the dancers...anyone ever try to cross the boarder with a hydro car in tow....alot of problems?? hows the hop/dance work at this show....whats the payout in us dollars....thanks
> *


we'd love to have the Show n Go crew out here :biggrin: 

crossing the border is easy - just have picture ID (ie drivers license) and birth certificate. only problem is if you committed a felony in Canada they prob won't let you in

payout is in Canadian $$ cash - its about 10% less than US$

we basically had no dance turnout the past 5-6 years so the payout is pretty slim ($200)

rest of the hop breaks down like this:

SP $300
DP $500
Luxury (open) $200
Truck $200

you can check the rules here
http://www.scrapebythelake.com/hopoff.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Got to register my friend's truck from Montreal this week for Scrape... :biggrin: HeyJoe, I'll give you the 40$ at the TP show bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Pretty cool air dancer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 23 2006, 09:29 PM~5829250
> *
> *


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Is lowrider magazine coming back this year?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 25 2006, 02:25 PM~5839879
> *Is lowrider magazine coming back this year?
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2006, 04:14 PM~5840120
> *hell yeah  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2006, 03:14 PM~5840120
> *hell yeah  :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:dunno: JERM give a brother a CALL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jul 25 2006, 02:48 PM~5840875
> *:dunno: JERM give a brother a CALL :biggrin:
> *



I called you today homie and left a message


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jul 25 2006, 02:48 PM~5840875
> *:dunno: JERM give a brother a CALL :biggrin:
> *



Good luck with that... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

ALMOST THAT TIME, TAKIN THAT DRIVE DOWN


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 26 2006, 05:48 AM~5844525
> *Good luck with that...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: called you three times on Monday too :uh:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 26 2006, 07:29 AM~5844915
> *:uh: called you three times on Monday too :uh:
> *


You sure, you dialed the right number??? 


:dunno:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Was it last year or the year before when those drunk guys ran into buddies truck? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jul 26 2006, 01:41 PM~5846185
> *Was it last year or the year before when those drunk guys ran into buddies truck?  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


2 yrs ago

no more golf carts allowed at the show


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2006, 09:17 AM~5851205
> *2 yrs ago
> 
> no more golf carts allowed at the show
> *


ROTFL

That sounds like one of those commercials for Las Vegas...

What happens at scrape, stays at scrape... :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh it was still a good show. every year the show is better. Last year is when you guys damb near broke that that cadi in half right ?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Are they going to have the Ice Cream Truck there again?

hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HIZZLE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 27 2006, 04:44 PM~5854190
> *DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HIZZLE
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 27 2006, 05:44 PM~5854190
> *DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HIZZLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 27 2006, 05:44 PM~5854190
> *DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HIZZLE
> *


You ready for the SUNDOWNER???

:biggrin: 
I know I am.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 28 2006, 05:08 PM~5860540
> *You ready for the SUNDOWNER???
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Fuck sundowner, seductions is better. They got better music and better girls.

Crystals is good too. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 28 2006, 10:20 PM~5862005
> *Fuck sundowner, seductions is better. They got better music and better girls.
> 
> Crystals is good too. :biggrin:
> *


The Sundowner is an RO hang out.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 29 2006, 02:43 AM~5863265
> *The Sundowner is an RO hang out.
> 
> 
> *


LOL, my bad I didnt know that... :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 29 2006, 03:43 AM~5863265
> *The Sundowner is an RO hang out.
> 
> 
> *



...and seductions is a whore house !!!

















































...so we'll be there after the 'downer.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Jul 28 2006, 10:20 PM~5862005
> *Fuck sundowner, seductions is better. They got better music and better girls.
> 
> Crystals is good too. :biggrin:
> *


better music? - better girls at Seductions??? I ain't gonna debate music at titty bars ...but the only thing better about the girls at Seductions is they'll all suck your dick - but then again, they're ALL haggard...and uh that ain't gum on the bottom of your sneaks :0 

NOTHING beats the Downer - no where, no way, no how...and believe me we've tried hard as hell to find a better spot...


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 29 2006, 07:44 PM~5865842
> *better music? - better girls at Seductions??? I ain't gonna debate music at titty bars ...but the only thing better about the girls at Seductions is they'll all suck your dick - but then again, they're ALL haggard...and uh that ain't gum on the bottom of your sneaks  :0
> 
> NOTHING beats the Downer - no where, no way, no how...and believe me we've tried hard as hell to find a better spot...
> *


Well I dont know about you but the girls that I saw looked good, maybe they put different girls on or something.

LOL @ Gummy sneakers......

Yeah you're right all those girls are sluts and Im sure as not gonna fuckin pay money for a blow job, but they look good. :biggrin:

It remins me of the hood version of the strip clubs, LOL!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 29 2006, 07:44 PM~5865842
> *NOTHING beats the Downer - no where, no way, no how...and believe me we've tried hard as hell to find a better spot...
> *


I can't wait to go back.

I've never been a big fan of strip clubs, but damn do I love the Downer!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 29 2006, 07:44 PM~5865842
> *better music? - better girls at Seductions??? I ain't gonna debate music at titty bars ...but the only thing better about the girls at Seductions is they'll all suck your dick - but then again, they're ALL haggard...and uh that ain't gum on the bottom of your sneaks  :0
> 
> NOTHING beats the Downer - no where, no way, no how...and believe me we've tried hard as hell to find a better spot...
> *


HOW IS THE FOOD?????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 30 2006, 09:20 AM~5867916
> *HOW IS THE FOOD?????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Food is good, lots of breasts and thighs and wings.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 30 2006, 11:55 AM~5868231
> *Food is good, lots of breasts and thighs and wings.
> *


AMEAN BROTHER


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to be there for sure. Driving a stock fleetwood this year, hopefully not next year  

Makin the long haul all the way from hamilton omg :biggrin: .

I cant wait.


BTW, what's parking like, I know most of you guys will be parking inside the gates, but I wont be, so could use info on where & how much? Also, kudos on the cheap gate and reg. fees, other big car shows in ontario are greedy and charge $20 gate+$10 parking or $80 to register.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jul 31 2006, 02:29 AM~5872648
> *I'm going to be there for sure.  Driving a stock fleetwood this year, hopefully not next year
> 
> Makin the long haul all the way from hamilton omg  :biggrin: .
> ...


parking is free if you are a paid spectator ($10) and its onsite


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

anyone want a free caddy


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 31 2006, 05:04 PM~5876361
> *anyone want a free caddy
> *


 :uh: damn - I heard 20 minutes became 2am...fuckin AAA


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 31 2006, 05:04 PM~5876361
> *anyone want a free caddy
> *


WTF?

Youre from the US side?

What part?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 31 2006, 06:34 PM~5877022
> *:uh: damn - I heard 20 minutes became 2am...fuckin AAA
> *


That's why I'm bringing my pick up, of anybody needs a tow, we can get a trailer quick...?

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 30 2006, 12:25 AM~5867419
> *I can't wait to go back.
> I've never been a big fan of strip clubs, but damn do I love the Downer!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Royalridaz will be there , the best show of the year by far . I can't wait till the show . 
royalridaz.com


----------



## mand (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm grabbing my boys in Brampton to come through, we ain't bringin alot of people, but its hard for us cause only a couple of us have our licence and thats only the written. And we struggling to get a ride there. We come out to support the various clubs, and we all love lo'lo's


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mand_@Aug 1 2006, 08:25 PM~5884423
> *I'm grabbing my boys in Brampton to come through, we ain't bringin alot of people, but its hard for us cause only a couple of us have our licence and thats only the written. And we struggling to get a ride there. We come out to support the various clubs, and we all love lo'lo's
> *


I'll bring the 40's and the Philly's... 


LOL, Just playin :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

cant wait for it this year should be way better maybe i should roll my monte there on the grampa style spoke hubcaps :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 1 2006, 10:24 PM~5885254
> *cant wait for it this year should be way better maybe i should roll my monte there on the grampa style spoke hubcaps :biggrin:
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 1 2006, 08:32 PM~5884471
> *I'll bring the 40's and the Philly's...
> LOL, Just playin :biggrin:
> *


someone say 40's


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Lookin' at flights...it'll be too much to tow the TC back out there, cuz I ain't got nothing to tow it with


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Classes are updated - http://www.scrapebythelake.com/classindex.html 

we had so many Lacs last year we gave them their own class - then divided it up (79+older; 80-89; 90+newer)...Lincoln/Merc gets it own class...Lowrod gets split (muscle cars/hot rods etc taken out and given their own class)...GM trucks (non S-10/15) divided into 2 classes...Bling Bling taken out - new classes in SUV (Escalade) instead and car (300 / Magnum / Charger)

some other addditions in the import classes too

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Joe,

Ever thought of putting up a Scrape Myspace profile?

Could get some quick networking with it...


----------



## mand (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 1 2006, 08:32 PM~5884471
> *I'll bring the 40's and the Philly's...
> LOL, Just playin :biggrin:
> *


that would be a good idea, please bring it  :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5888590
> *Joe,
> 
> Ever thought of putting up a Scrape Myspace profile?
> ...


gonna get it up soon - not enough damn time in the day


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 2 2006, 06:16 PM~5888146
> *Classes are updated - http://www.scrapebythelake.com/classindex.html
> 
> we had so many Lacs last year we gave them their own class - then divided it up (79+older; 80-89; 90+newer)...Lincoln/Merc gets it own class...Lowrod gets split (muscle cars/hot rods etc taken out and given their own class)...GM trucks (non S-10/15) divided into 2 classes...Bling Bling taken out - new classes in SUV (Escalade) instead and car (300 / Magnum / Charger)
> ...



Wow, lac's gor classes like the civics now!! "Lac's 90-94, 4-door, Brougham, built on a Tuesday", "Lac's, 2-door Coupe De Ville, 700R4 tranny, in Burgundy" just like they got "civic 2DR 92-95", "Civic 2-DR 96-00"

JUST JOKING LAC OWNERS! RELAX! I'm not comparing a lac to a civic!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mand_@Aug 2 2006, 02:24 PM~5889034
> *that would be a good idea, please bring it   :biggrin:
> *



I don't think that it would make much sense to actually bring weed INTO Canada...


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY+Aug 2 2006, 07:48 AM~5887383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I know, I was just playin, I don't feel like getting arrested.....


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

PS, I dont smoke....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 2 2006, 09:45 PM~5892217
> *I don't think that it would make much sense to actually bring weed INTO Canada...
> *



Pete,

Black '94 Fleetwood, brown interior, ONE owner, 300K, on a scale of 1-10, I give 7-8.

I have the dudes number if you're interested.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 2 2006, 09:45 PM~5892217
> *I don't think that it would make much sense to actually bring weed INTO Canada...
> *


like bringin sand to the ....check that - LOWER QUALITY sand to the beach


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo jeff how far is this From Us? wht type of ID's do we need to get back in the U.S.?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 3 2006, 02:10 PM~5896332
> *Yo jeff how far is this From Us?  wht type of ID's  do we need to get back in the U.S.?
> *


It's about 7 hours to get to Buffalo, NY, then add another 45 minutes to get across the border and up the QEW to St. Catharines on Lake Ontario.

Bring a driver's license and at least one other form of ID, just in case.


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

BUMP

Someone banned me.... :scrutinize:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 3 2006, 03:10 PM~5896332
> *Yo jeff how far is this From Us?  wht type of ID's  do we need to get back in the U.S.?
> *



best thing to do is bring drivers liscence and copy of birth certificte. thats to get into canada. gettin back into states is like no problems at all.

if bringin a car, on trailor, make sure you have proof of ownership.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 3 2006, 08:08 PM~5898896
> *best thing to do is bring drivers liscence and copy of birth certificte.  thats to get into canada.  gettin back into states is like no problems at all.
> 
> if bringin a car, on trailor,  make sure you have proof of ownership.
> *


HOPE I AINT GOT NO WARRANTS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 3 2006, 10:05 PM~5899662
> *HOPE I AINT GOT NO WARRANTS OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *



Speaking of that...I gotta take care of mine before I head north.

:uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

been getting alotta pm's about the hop cash...here's the breakdown:

DP - $700
SP - $400
Luxury - $200
Truck - $200
Dance - $200

its a cash payout (no cheques) in Canadian $$$ during the awards ceremony

exchange is about 10% on the dollar right now - ie: $100 canadian = $90 US

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SCRAPIN THE LAKE


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT 2 weeks left


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

Got my registration info in the mail


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Two weeks bitches!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 7 2006, 09:06 AM~5916982
> *
> 
> Got my registration info in the mail
> *


damn I didn't get mine yet...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 7 2006, 12:37 PM~5917443
> *Two weeks bitches!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


nuh-uh

12 days lol


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be there with the homies and the bitches... 




LOL J/P :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 8 2006, 11:48 PM~5929318
> *I'll be there with the homies and the bitches...
> LOL  J/P :biggrin:
> *


n tha foties and a six fo?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 8 2006, 11:15 PM~5929581
> *n tha foties and a six fo?
> *


LMAO!

My 6 Foh got Jacked, by some foo with a perm :tears: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just kidding


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 9 2006, 12:24 AM~5929678
> *LMAO!
> 
> My 6 Foh got Jacked, by some foo with a perm  :tears:
> ...



watchyo talkin bout foo'... I keep my hair short !!!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 9 2006, 04:58 PM~5934952
> *watchyo talkin bout foo'...  I keep my hair short !!!
> *


That foo was you?


Damn! My babies mommas pimp Suga-Nuts told me that after you cracked me over the head with that empty 40 Ounce you and your cousin took off in my Low-Low. Cuz the head injury done went and messed up my memories an shit. :biggrin:


My bad, your cousin was the one with the Jheri Curl, cuz I seen him in my mirror spraying Afro-Sheen into his hair as you guys ran up on me. 

Damn foo, Im gonna get you back foo. :biggrin: My hoes is all leavin me cuz now I’m pushin a bicycle with one big wheel in the front and a little ass wheel on the back that I jacked from some little girls bike. The mothafuckin thing sounds worse than DeBo’s bike and the horn don’t even work! :angry: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 9 2006, 05:58 PM~5934952
> *watchyo talkin bout foo'...  I keep my hair short !!!
> *


haha pete with a perm :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 9 2006, 08:21 PM~5936436
> *haha pete with a perm :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

10 days :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

for everyone PM'ing me about coming up from the US - some info on border crossings:

from Tourism Canada....

*IDENTIFICATION*

When crossing the international border be sure to bring either a *birth certificate * or valid passport *in addition to your drivers license*. If you are bringing children with you, birth certificates are still required. If the children are not yours, you must provide a signed hand written note by the parent indicating how long the child will be in the country you are visiting along with telephone numbers for the parent as well. 

*VEHICLES*

Make sure you have your vehicle's valid registration/ownership. 

*TRAILERS*

If you are transporting a vehicle across the border you need to have the vehicle's valid registration/ownership with the car

*CRIMINAL RECORDS*

If you have comitted an enditable offence *in Canada *(including DUI) you may be denied entry into Canada

*FIREARMS*

Handguns are prohibited from entering into Canada - severe penalties and confiscation will apply to illegally bringing firearms into Canada


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup: wussssup


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

ROTFL!

Speaking of homies, you see this guy? His name is Buddha he used to live up the block from me, he got chased by the cops in a car chase which ended 2 houses away from me (His house) and he almost shot some fake thug wannabes from LaSalle :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

http://www.buffalonews.com/editorial/20060806/1070021.asp











*WHADDUP BUDDHA!!*


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Son of a bitch! You see that glass door? Those assholes took down my Scrape Flyer!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

and so the funked up week starts with .......... some funked up shet


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

dr funky damn u r such a thug u falls guys are so hard


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

so who is going to win double pump anyone wanna guess?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara+Aug 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5943895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I was a thug :twak: All I said was that I knew him.


.....What part of the city are you from?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

its all the same shit


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 10 2006, 09:43 PM~5944209
> *its all the same shit
> *


Actually Devoux is quiet nice, and besides the 10,000 tons of chemicals LaSalle is too


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 10 2006, 09:44 PM~5944224
> *:buttkick:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Ahhh.... LaSalle.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

so when u goin to work at westside hydraulics?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara+Aug 10 2006, 09:48 PM~5944267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you *really* want me to post page after page of shootings and stabbings that have been going on downtown?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 10 2006, 08:50 PM~5944291
> *Pete never got back to me after he found out I don't know the difference between a battery and a lug nut.
> Do you really want me to post page after page of shootings and stabbings that have been going on downtown?
> *


there are shootings everywhere the stabbings are just a bunch of bitch fights like stabbin someone with a #2 pencil


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 10 2006, 09:54 PM~5944332
> *there are shootings everywhere the stabbings are just a bunch of bitch fights like stabbin someone with a #2 pencil
> *


Shootings everywhere? I'm confused.....

And I don't know where you got the number 2 pencil thing, one time a guy got stabbed in the leg on 18th street and bled to death.

I never heard of anyone bleeding to death from a number 2 pencil...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

u aren't to bright are ya :banghead: keepp up the good work 
sounds to me u are a news paper thug


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara+Aug 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5943895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't too bright? What the hell is a newspaper thug?

All Im trying to do is enlighten you, just like anyone else I see in the city as to what is being hidden and covered up.


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

and then there was a meaning to this topic 
Scrape its commin up quick work that needs to be done 
some cars not so much :tears:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 10 2006, 09:03 PM~5944424
> *
> Aren't too bright? What the hell is a newspaper thug?
> 
> ...


thanks dan rather now back to tonights news single pump hits 40


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you gonna have a ride there? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

should have as long as the feds stay away from my shop lol 
yes i will have a ride there one one the 3 lows from the falls


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 10 2006, 10:13 PM~5944507
> *should have as long as the feds stay away from my shop lol
> yes i will have a ride there one one the 3 lows from the falls
> *


Nice


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 10 2006, 10:14 PM~5944048
> *so who is going to win double pump anyone wanna guess?
> *



mmmmmm...... :tears: :tears: :tears:  :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 





:angel:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2006, 02:46 AM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit good thing everyones alright is the frame and motor damaged at all? thats some real bad shit sry to see that happen i can only imagine how u feel right now


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2006, 12:46 AM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

OMG WTF


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2006, 01:46 AM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


god damn - thats way worse than I thought it was gonna be


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT.....and what the fuck happend???...glad to see your okay bro....


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

HOLY SHIT... 

sooo sorry to hear man.. Glad your okay...


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Holy s*&%, Pete! What the hell happened? Glad you are ok.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ONLY 10 SHOPPING DAYS TILL SCRAPE, HEY JOE, I GET TO BE A JUDGE OR MC, YOU KNOW I GOT A BIG MOUTH


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Damn Pete, I'm at a loss for words.

I know in the end, you'll make out good. Sorry to see the car in bad shape, I know the '63 has been with you for a long time.

More than anything, glad you're OK.

Keep your head up homie.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

holy fuck...1st and foremost your ok, metal can be fixed.people cant....keep your head up brother. take care.


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry to see you're car all f****d up Pete :tears: . At least you're ok.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 10 2006, 11:46 PM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


DAEYM BRO....ITS ALL GOOD YOULL HAVE YOUR SHIET UP & RUNNING ROIVLYFE


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 11 2006, 04:59 PM~5949094
> *holy fuck...1st and foremost your ok, metal can be fixed.people cant....keep your head up brother. take care.
> *


you said it right there, thats most important. Keep your head up pete


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

oh yea and pete man sorry bout the ride, this should only make room for somethin new...
hey what happened anyways?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2006, 12:46 AM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Pete, what the fuck happened man??? At least your ok bro but that really sucks man...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 11 2006, 08:13 PM~5950147
> *OMG Pete, whatn the fuck happened man??? At least your ok bro but that really sucks bro...
> *


damn glad your ok bro..........and like most of us said wtf happened ???


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

some jagoff turned left in frt of him at a intersection :angry:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2006, 12:46 AM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: ..That Really Sucks.
I'm Glad to see that Petes Ok..Keep Ya Head Up Pete. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:36 PM~5950220
> *some jagoff turned left in frt of him at a intersection  :angry:
> *


that shit is fucked up man...The main thing is the fact that Pete is ok but I love that 63...Damn... :tears:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 11 2006, 08:36 PM~5950220
> *some jagoff turned left in frt of him at a intersection  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Damn that really sucks, I bet the other guy didn't get off as easy as pete did though.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn, is he gonna re-do it or start a new one?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

PS, Jeff you saw my last paragraph right?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 11 2006, 08:59 PM~5950643
> *PS, Jeff you saw my last paragraph right?
> *


Yes, but I'm still gonna give you shit about your topics when I see you.

Over a beer of course.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey, did the other guy even live through that?

I mean, being hit on the driver's side, by a 60's land yacht, going fast enough to do that much damage on the impala.....


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 11 2006, 09:07 PM~5950695
> *Yes, but I'm still gonna give you shit about your topics when I see you.
> 
> Over a beer of course.
> *


LOL, Alright cool  


Maybe I should post a topic called "Big Booty Hoes" :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 11 2006, 09:13 PM~5950743
> *Hey, did the other guy even live through that?
> 
> I mean, being hit on the driver's side, by a 60's land yacht, going fast enough to do that much damage on the impala.....
> *



I never asked Pete when I spoke with him about the other guy, he did say something to the other guy, something to the effect of;

"Get the fuck away from me!"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

That's messed up though, damn....

With only 8 days left too....


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: HOLLY FUCK!!!!! Good to see your ok Pete.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

no doubt thanks god everyone in the ride was alright ......fuck


sorry to see that happen Pete ....... :0 :0 :0 

youl get that 63 back up and runnin !!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

when and where did all this happen to petes impala?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

8 days


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 11 2006, 11:57 AM~5947929
> *ONLY 8 SHOPPING DAYS TILL SCRAPE, HEY JOE, I GET TO BE A JUDGE OR MC, YOU KNOW I GOT A BIG MOUTH
> *


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

How many girls are they gonna have onstage this year? :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 10 2006, 11:46 PM~5946055
> *Well first off this is in no way am I trying to glorify what happened, but first and foremost PETE IS OK he did not get hurt (keep your head up homie, I know how your feeling) but this post is more of an invitation for all the OTHER double pump cars to get ready cause heres your chance to be DP king for a year, or will the car be ready for Scrape hmmmmmm......... well good luck to all the double pump competitors this year at the show
> 
> 
> ...



Noooooo   

Damn bro. Well I am very happy Pete is OK. I was just trying to get a hold of him last week. Still trying to get a hold of him really. i needed to order some parts and i want to go thru him. but i feel for the trey  I loved that car!!

Pete or Jerm, call me brothers.

Danny


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

talked to Pete the other day....man im sorry about ur ride and i know things will be better later and with something nw to build.....but on another note....this cat was one of the most down to earth nizzles and i look forward to meeting, chilling, cruzin, and ofcourse DRINKING with him and all the ROLLERz crew.....


were bringing two cars and Pete knows who i hope will be there(with a car)......what was that ******* name?


j/k


cant wait to go to Canada and meet the homies

also pete let me know about the hotel nizzle


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ONLY 7 SHOPPING DAYS TILL SCRAPE, HEY JOE, I GET TO BE A JUDGE OR MC, YOU KNOW I GOT A BIG MOUTH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN been kinda quiet up in this topic.


----------



## Juicy (Jul 24, 2006)

damn that sucks homie........ is it ride off or you going to try to get her back on the road?


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

damn man !!, thats messed up !!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Now Im gonna feel bad when I see him at the show....


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

one week and a half hour till the gate opens.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

SCRAPE,SCRAPE,SCRAPE!!!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 12 2006, 07:18 PM~5954788
> *ONLY 7 SHOPPING DAYS TILL SCRAPE, HEY JOE, I GET TO BE A JUDGE OR MC, YOU KNOW I GOT A BIG MOUTH
> 
> 
> *


yeah - but no one'll understand that heavy southern drawl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

back to the topic at hand....7 DAYS TILL SCRAPE :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

i just got back from Cuba...so the whole day in the sun won't even fase me on sunday.
I'll be there from the early morning supporting the show..


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 13 2006, 12:20 PM~5958088
> *yeah - but no one'll understand that heavy southern drawl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT gotta work on that one. Think I might have to break out the California, nah, I will break out the Canadian accent. EHH


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

EH like take off eh, you got that accent down EH! JUst remeber aboat the beer and hockey eh. lol


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh and don't forget to mention your craving a timmys coffee every hour. then you'll fit right in


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 13 2006, 03:14 PM~5959079
> *Oh and don't forget to mention your craving a timmys coffee every hour. then you'll fit right in
> *


Good looking out homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 13 2006, 03:24 PM~5958858
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

so close


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Aug 13 2006, 09:26 PM~5961010
> *so close
> *


YEP gonna be good to meet my Family from the NORTH


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

ill be there, and im bringning the fam!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid2_@Aug 13 2006, 10:58 PM~5961659
> *ill be there, and im bringning the fam!
> *


LOL, I'm bringing people too, but one of the homies keeps getting his phone shut off every week, it's hard as fuck to get a hold of him plus he's bringing bitches....    


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL @ The words homies and bitches :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

CANADIAN TIRE AND TIM HORTON'S, HERE I COME!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 14 2006, 01:13 AM~5962906
> *CANADIAN TIRE AND TIM HORTON'S, HERE I COME!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

W
T
F.

I can't believe I'm seeing this.

Now, don't take this the wrong way....but am I the only one WHO WOULD HAVE RATHER SEEN MORE DAMAGE TO PETE THAN THE CAR?!
I MEAN, DAMN, I'd take a broke arm or a bruised rib instead of more whip damage!
(of course, I don't mean personal harm to the extent of brain damage...he's got enough of that already.)

Sincere condolences Pete. If they find in the OTHER guy's favour for insurance, you let me know. I got a Boeing 747 with his living room on auto pilot for you. (I'll even mount your license plate to the nose...the BNS 7189 ones...)


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 14 2006, 02:13 AM~5962906
> *CANADIAN TIRE AND TIM HORTON'S, HERE I COME!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL damn speaking like a true canadian right there. ya forgot to say GO LEAFS GO!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 14 2006, 09:56 AM~5963834
> *LOL damn speaking like a true canadian right there. ya forgot to say GO LEAFS GO!!!
> *


I'm getting all hot and bothered just thinking of Tim Horton doughnuts!!!

:0 <-----yummy.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

its next weekend get ready guys :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 14 2006, 08:48 AM~5963609
> *If they find in the OTHER guy's favour for insurance, you let me know.  I got a Boeing 747 with his living room on auto pilot for you. (I'll even mount your license plate to the nose...the BNS 7189 ones...)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

first time scraper! should i be scared :uh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid2_@Aug 14 2006, 07:12 PM~5967515
> *first time scraper! should i be scared :uh:
> *


The only thing ya should be scared about is, BG PMPN and his crip walk he does...scares me every time.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 14 2006, 09:11 PM~5968276
> *The only thing ya should be scared about is, BG PMPN and hes crip walk he does...scares me every time.
> *


LOL!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 14 2006, 10:11 PM~5968276
> *The only thing ya should be scared about is, BG PMPN and his crip walk he does...scares me every time.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Soooo...

whose bringin some double pump cars to scrape? we gonna see any action? or just single cars? Is the true playaz's hopper ready? or should I say hoppers? or have I said too much allready...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 14 2006, 10:52 PM~5969495
> *Soooo...
> 
> whose bringin some double pump cars to scrape?  we gonna see any action?  or just single cars?  Is the true playaz's hopper ready?  or should I say hoppers?  or have I said too much allready...
> *


If the SWITCHES & THANGS hoppers are down they will be there but the way things are going we don t think so


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 14 2006, 11:52 PM~5969495
> *Soooo...
> 
> whose bringin some double pump cars to scrape?  we gonna see any action?  or just single cars?  Is the true playaz's hopper ready?  or should I say hoppers?  or have I said too much allready...
> *


What time ya'll headed out of Buffalo Pete?

I should be getting into Buffalo *around* 6-7PM I imagine Saturday...with car in tow.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 It's official


Friday, August 18, 2006
US Airways 823 Depart: 2:35pm
afternoon Jacksonville, FL 
*Jacksonville International (JAX)* 
Arrive: 4:38pm
afternoon Philadelphia, PA 
Philadelphia International (PHL) 

| Airbus Industrie A319 (319) | 2hr 3min | 747 miles 

Your flight is confirmed. The airline is assigning seats at check-in. 

Seat assignment: choose seats 

Change planes. Time between flights: 3hr 47min

US Airways 72 Depart: 8:25pm
evening Philadelphia, PA 
Philadelphia International (PHL) 
Arrive: 9:48pm
evening Buffalo, NY 
*Buffalo Niagara Int'l (BUF)* 

| Airbus Industrie A321 (321) | 1hr 23min | 279 miles 

Your flight is confirmed. The airline is assigning seats at check-in. 

Seat assignment: choose seats 

Change/cancel airline ticket

Total duration: 7hr 13min | Total miles: 1026 miles 

Return
Monday, August 21, 2006
US Airways 273 Depart: 6:00pm
evening Buffalo, NY 
Buffalo Niagara Int'l (BUF) 
Arrive: 7:13pm
evening Philadelphia, PA 
Philadelphia International (PHL) 

| Boeing 737-400 Passenger (734) | 1hr 13min | 279 miles 

Your flight is confirmed. The airline is assigning seats at check-in. 

Seat assignment: choose seats 

Change planes. Time between flights: 0hr 47min

US Airways 836 Depart: 8:00pm
evening Philadelphia, PA 
Philadelphia International (PHL) 
Arrive: 10:13pm
evening Jacksonville, FL 
Jacksonville International (JAX) 

| Airbus Industrie A319 (319) | 2hr 13min | 747 miles


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 15 2006, 06:59 AM~5970514
> *:0  It's official
> Friday, August 18, 2006
> US Airways 823 Depart: 2:35pm
> ...



YEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!




OOOOOOKKKKKKKAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!





WHAT!!!!!






:roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 15 2006, 02:24 AM~5970204
> *What time ya'll headed out of Buffalo Pete?
> 
> I should be getting into Buffalo *around* 6-7PM I imagine Saturday...with car in tow.
> *



:0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 15 2006, 05:59 AM~5970514
> *:0  It's official
> Friday, August 18, 2006
> US Airways 823 Depart: 2:35pm
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dirty's arriving just in time for some horseshoe tables at the Downer


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 15 2006, 02:24 AM~5970204
> *What time ya'll headed out of Buffalo Pete?
> 
> I should be getting into Buffalo *around* 6-7PM I imagine Saturday...with car in tow.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Jeff bringin PHILLY to the table...with a SP ringer?? :0 

we'll prob all be at the park settin up around then...then beers at the hotel parking lot after


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5971216
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Jeff bringin PHILLY to the table...with a SP ringer??  :0
> 
> we'll prob all be at the park settin up around then...then beers at the hotel parking lot after
> *


I live in Washington DC  , I'm bringing my homies SP up.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 15 2006, 10:28 AM~5971322
> *I live in Washington DC   , I'm bringing my homies SP up.
> *


yeah I know - I just like Philly better...didn't want people thinkin we were bringin up some damn politicians


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, I know this is off topic but who went over to SpeakupWNY and got mad at me?


I will say this again, I have never claimed to be affiliated with Rollerz Only, or having anything to do with running Scrape By The Lake, All I ever did was try to get the word out in this side of the border.

That's all


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

And Im sorry If I pissed anyone off


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

whats speakupWNY?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 15 2006, 05:38 PM~5974479
> *whats speakupWNY?
> *


http://forums.speakupwny.com/index.php

It's another forum where we discuss topics relating to Western New York state and someone from Rollerz Only just joined up.

As a matter of fact there is a "troll" over there that hates lowriders and this new guy is really ripping him a new asshole...  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

I hate lowriders too. damn chrome undy blinding ya when ya drive behind them. lol


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 15 2006, 06:27 PM~5974792
> *I hate lowriders too. damn chrome undy blinding ya when ya drive behind them. lol
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 10:42 AM~5971402
> *yeah I know - I just like Philly better...didn't want people thinkin we were bringin up some damn politicians
> *



Awww c'mon, you gotta hang down here with me, most people in bars don't even want to talk politics.

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

whats up ............

.....TtT


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

So, when are we hitting the Downer, Sunday night???

:biggrin: 

I'm ready for some Ukraineian butterflies.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 16 2006, 12:32 PM~5979797
> *So, when are we hitting the Downer, Sunday night???
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


uh Friday, Saturday, Sunday


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

we just got VIP passes hooked up for that new Penthouse Club (our newest show sponsor)


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 05:33 PM~5981538
> *we just got VIP passes hooked up for that new Penthouse Club (our newest show sponsor)
> *


I heard they were giving out VIP's left and right for Penthouse.....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 16 2006, 07:45 PM~5982299
> *I heard they were giving out VIP's left and right for Penthouse.....
> *


I guess we suck then... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 16 2006, 05:45 PM~5982299
> *I heard they were giving out VIP's left and right for Penthouse.....
> *


do you ever say anything positive....besides how rough your "hood" is :uh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 05:33 PM~5981538
> *we just got VIP passes hooked up for that new Penthouse Club (our newest show sponsor)
> *


 where this place???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2006, 06:50 PM~5982344
> *do you ever say anything positive....besides how rough your "hood" is  :uh:
> *


And still this ain't that positive either... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Aug 16 2006, 07:47 PM~5982314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!?? 

Where is that coming from? I haven't mentioned a hood in months!

And why are you using quotes around hood?

What is up with everyone here?

I tried to post things relevant to the topic and people keep bringing back old shit :twak:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRAGGINTOY, flyin da coupe, Pure Xtc

HI Jaz and Elliot, waz up guys?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 16 2006, 10:03 PM~5982784
> *where this place???
> *


down the street from the niagara cruise spot


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 16 2006, 09:29 PM~5982957
> *down the street from the niagara cruise spot
> *


 what near the downer? Any good?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 16 2006, 09:03 PM~5982784
> *where this place???
> *


its our secret gas-hoppin film spot - used to be Crystals....just up from the Downer (same owners)


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 09:40 PM~5983043
> *its our secret gas-hoppin film spot - used to be Crystals....just up from the Downer (same owners)
> *



A secret gas hop spot.Nice I've seen some of that gas hopping last year Very nice indeed.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 10:40 PM~5983043
> *its our secret gas-hoppin film spot - used to be Crystals....just up from the Downer (same owners)
> *


any gas hopping going on this sunday?is the no frills parking lot and the lane gonna be filled with cars gas hopping and intersections blocked with lows hopping


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

we'll be getting into toronto on saturday afternoon. see everyone on sunday!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Aug 16 2006, 08:56 PM~5983160
> *we'll be getting into toronto on saturday afternoon. see everyone on sunday!!  :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...We are staying at the Days Inn and we'll be there at around 4 or 5 in the afternoon...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN see all you motherfuckers in like 2 days


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 16 2006, 09:00 PM~5983192
> *right on bro...We are staying at the Days Inn and we'll be there at around 4 or 5 in the afternoon...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

If everything goes right, I'm bringing 3 cars of people, and I just lost my Drivers License!! :angry: 

Time to break out the birth certificate


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Well you guys all have fun at SCRAPE. I leave for Indianapolis in the morning for INDY BASh so i wont be back till sunday night. TAKE ALOT OF PICS!!!!!!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Im bringing Umbrellas and Lawn Chairs, just in case....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 16 2006, 08:47 PM~5983574
> *Im bringing Umbrellas and Lawn Chairs, just in case....
> *



take your umbrellas and stick them up your ass cause its not goin to rain homie


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 17 2006, 01:47 AM~5984289
> *take your umbrellas and stick them up your ass cause its not goin to rain homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

*dose anyone no wat time the hop off will be at scrape*


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 17 2006, 02:24 AM~5984506
> *dose anyone no wat time the hop off will be at scrape
> *


probly at 2:00 or 3:00


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

is that for sure
?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 17 2006, 02:34 AM~5984562
> *is that for sure
> ?
> *


thats when it usually is


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 17 2006, 12:47 AM~5984289
> *take your umbrellas and stick them up your ass cause its not goin to rain homie
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 04:40 AM~5983043
> *its our secret gas-hoppin film spot - used to be Crystals....just up from the Downer (same owners)
> *


You know...the lot where Tommy got his first three-wheel immortalized on video...then nosed up to Joe's lac.

And also where Pete gas hopped the '3 and cooked his license plate 

I think I had the HondaSport out that night.... :uh: 

Henney...you prolly gone for indy...but you BEST have taken care of those WHOZ NEXT Stickers for me son!!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 17 2006, 01:24 AM~5984506
> *dose anyone no wat time the hop off will be at scrape
> *


hop off at 3pm :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

BigDan from Cleveland's got a CLEAN ass 90'd Fleet for sale - $8g's (like $9k Canadian) :0

someone might be able to talk him into drivin up to Scrape and FLYING home  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280091


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 17 2006, 12:47 AM~5984289
> *take your umbrellas and stick them up your ass cause its not goin to rain homie
> *


Great, ANOTHER shit talker?


----------



## slmdcam92 (Aug 17, 2006)

hey guys cant wait till scrape ill be there with my 92 camry I know I know why a camry? but I got it done up nice... no hydros or air but thats coming.... getting it back from the body shop saturday and gonna get it all cleaned up for scrape...so ill see all you guys at scrape.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 17 2006, 11:36 AM~5986322
> *Great, ANOTHER shit talker?
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 03:07 PM~5987659
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


But I wasn't the one who started it this time


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN I WILL SEE SOME OF YOU FUCKERS TOMORROW.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 17 2006, 05:30 PM~5988773
> *DAMN I WILL SEE SOME OF YOU FUCKERS TOMORROW.
> *


You'll see me Saturday night.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 05:50 PM~5988913
> *You'll see me Saturday night.
> *


24 HOURS TOO LATE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 17 2006, 07:03 PM~5989470
> *24 HOURS TOO LATE :0  :biggrin:
> *


The show is Sunday.

Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 07:08 PM~5989500
> *The show is Sunday.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday.
> *


PARTY STARTS TOMORROW


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

3 more days

hoopties & hoochies & hydros, oh my!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 7 2006, 09:06 AM~5916982
> *
> 
> Got my registration info in the mail
> *


I havent got anything , sokay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 17 2006, 01:20 PM~5987712
> *But I wasn't the one who started it this time
> *


yeah shit talker for sure :uh: im sorry "mr. my hood is the hardest around" and you want to be down with thr R and the O :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


OK NEWSPAPER THUG


TTT for Scrape :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

only 2 days for scrape  :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

hoopties & hoochies & hydros, oh my!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

just found out - the new Scrape video is DONE :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Link up foo link up


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 18 2006, 10:57 PM~5995627
> *just found out - the new Scrape video is DONE  :biggrin:
> *


NICE, I'll have something to take back to Moncton with me!!!

BRING IT
I got a copy with my name on it


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

On the plane about to fly into Buffalo in about 2 hours, put all the hookers and hoes on standby.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 18 2006, 04:44 PM~5995985
> *Link up foo link up
> *


don't get to see it till tomorrow nite


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 18 2006, 09:29 AM~5993053
> *yeah shit talker for sure  :uh:  im sorry "mr. my hood is the hardest around" and you want to be down with thr R and the O  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OK NEWSPAPER THUG
> TTT for Scrape :thumbsup:
> *


Who even gives a shit anymore?

I've stopped posting about hoods, let's talk about Scrape :twak:

P.S, I never said it was the hardest, all I said was that they were hiding the truth


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Besides, I've already apologized for acting like a dickhead on the threads, what more do you want from me?

I'm sorry I wasn't using proper "forum ettiquete"


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

dr funky 2 i kno what you mean dawg, too many guys are on the post with their list of rules, ppl have to calm down its only a message board!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid2_@Aug 18 2006, 10:03 PM~5998628
> *dr funky 2 i kno what you mean dawg, too many guys are on the post with their list of rules, ppl have to calm down its only a message board!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

leaving tomorrow at 11 a.m...Should be in Niagara at around 7 p.m...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Leaving at about 10AM, we got two SP cars in tow heading north.

:biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

flying outta vancouver at 7am...should be at the days inn around 6ish...see everyone at the park on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

everyone drive and fly safe..and have a BLAST....post pics when ya get back


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good morning homies :wave: time to go to scrape :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 19 2006, 06:39 AM~5999575
> *good morning homies :wave: time to go to scrape  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up everyone!!!! Chillin with the homie Joe for the Big C (canada) all good for everyone, rain or shine we doing it till the wheels fall off. No matter we will drink till close the doors. Big ups to the Rollerz family, the spot for the scape is off the hook for sure.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

*CHI-TOWN ROLLERZ*, will be there to support the *Niagara R.O.* brothas...

Jerm...make those phone calls....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 19 2006, 04:24 PM~6001165
> *CHI-TOWN ROLLERZ, will be there to support the Niagara R.O. brothas...
> 
> Jerm...make those phone calls....
> *


Jerm said he will see you at 2:00am or when you guys get here. Bring your asses on we wil meet ya at the Sun-downer motherfuckers hahahahahahahahah


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Man you guys just scared the shit out of me!!! 

I thought TODAY was Sunday! 

Why did everyone say "good morning homies time to go to scrape"

Seriously though, my date and time on my computer even said "Sunday August 20, 2006"


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG It's tomorow W00T!

BTW, If that rain knows what's good for it, it will just pass by over night. I plan on seeing some hoppin and dancin. Oh yeah the hydro events should be good too.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

This is gonna be my last post before the show tomarrow, and I just wanted to say.... FUCK FALLSVIEW CASINO!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

I am NEVER going back there again, how are you gonna have a blackjack table with a mininum bet of $25???

I'm not gonna have any money for the fuckin show tomarrow, except maybe enough for 1 Pepsi.

And theres girls coming with us :angry: I can't impress them with a fuckin Pepsi :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 20 2006, 02:01 AM~6003375
> *This is gonna be my last post before the show tomarrow, and I just wanted to say....  FUCK FALLSVIEW CASINO!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> I am NEVER going back there again, how are you gonna have a blackjack table with a mininum bet of $25???
> ...


i dont think u will impress them by making a bet under $25 either and then complaining because they wont let u go under $25


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

go to casino niagara, thats where i work, theres no minimum bets there, fallsveiw is more geared towards the high rollers anyway


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up yall, chillen at Scrape by the lake, the homie Jimmie doing 29" for the win in Single pump. Drinking Corona's and chillen


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up Rollerz


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm mad as hell, I got there late because I had to wait on someone and the dude ended up not coming through.

But I caught the tail end and snapped a couple pics, first of all this car had me rolling!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

DID U GET ANY OF THE BIKES HOMIE


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

no man 
nuthin


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

MY HOMIE BONE WAS GOING WIT HIS BIKE


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 20 2006, 10:03 PM~6007165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that car, is he planning on keeping that color or painting the rest of it black?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 20 2006, 09:47 PM~6007423
> *I saw that car, is he planning on keeping that color or painting the rest of it black?
> *


i dont no nuthin about that car i dont even no if he is going to keep it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

ppl if you want to see more pics of the show go to ontario riderz or canadian hopperz and check out the pics there im to tired to post the rest up


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™+Aug 20 2006, 10:55 PM~6007499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 20 2006, 10:05 PM~6007568
> *Yeah it would look nice with black interior and black paint
> 
> I wish I had money, I'd get it from him
> ...


is it for sale


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 20 2006, 11:06 PM~6007579
> *is it for sale
> *


No, what I meant was, I WISH I had money.

No money = No Car

I can't buy it from him


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I got videos of every car that hopped, but it sucks because I sat near the logical spot to do the hop(at the fork where the ashphalt is bigger), but they decided to do it in the narrowest section of the pathway, argh. So my videos are all from behind the cars. That AAC truck was crazy homies, that's all I can say about that. So, in the end, most of the hoppers broke something, saw lots of smoke, some sparks, and a truck that almost went on its roof, a good day if you ask me. The only way I could see it being any better would be with some more vendors, some more land, and better weather. Seriously guys, it was cold windy and overcast all day.


For future reference, hamilton has a good venue to do the scrape, and it's right beside the same lake. Maybe look into hamilton's bayfront park.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks, to the *R.O. Niagara brothas*, for the hospitality and the Coronas... had a great time at the Scrape... I enjoyed the show and looking at the Canadian females out there... :biggrin: 

Joe.. thanks for the hook ups... good looking out brotha!


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTING:
Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls. 

U DIDNT MISS MUCH, IT WAS LIEK 4 GIRLS AND 5 GUYS HAHAHA... UGLIEST GIRLS IVE EVER SEEN IN A BIKINI COMP, AND THEY ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE HOT SHIT... DESERVE TO BE PISSED ON.... WORST SHOW.. DISGRACE TO ALL REAL HOPPING CARS... TERRIBLE TERRIBLE... THE FOOD RAN OUT??? WUT THE FUK IS THATT... BULLSHIT SHOW!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 08:54 AM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...




hmmm....

this should get interesting...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 21 2006, 08:42 AM~6009444
> *hmmm....
> 
> this should get interesting...
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahahah fuck em up pete :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 AM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...


OK, were to start...
Where was your car?
did you bring your own bitches?
how many trophies did you get?
what did you hit on the stick again?

oh yea who the fuck are you?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 21 2006, 09:34 AM~6009655
> *OK, were to start...
> Where was your car?
> did you bring your own bitches?
> ...


 whats crackin dirty i see ur still portable...u got anything to add to this?

bwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 07:54 AM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about. Bullshit show???? Your a fucking joke, why not throw one of these shows and see all the fucking work that goes into these shows, my homie Joe throws these shoes to keep things alive in the area. So unless you can do better maybe stop bitching so much, and talking shit. I have been to a lot of shows, and besides the San Jose show, this was one of the better shows. But Joe said to come by and he will give you your $10 back.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 21 2006, 09:38 AM~6009680
> *WTF are you talking about.  Bullshit show????  Your a fucking joke, why not throw one of these shows and see all the fucking work that goes into these shows, my homie Joe throws these shoes to keep things alive in the area.  So unless you can do better maybe stop bitching so much, and talking shit. I have been to a lot of shows, and besides the San Jose show, this was one of the better shows.  But Joe said to come by and he will give you your $10 back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good show as always..i'm glad that the weather held out and it didn't rain..


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 AM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...


HERE WE GO!
WHAT KIND OF 'BULLSHIT' SHOW CAN PULL THAT MANY SPECTATORS AND VEHICLES IN THAT SHITTY WEATHER.

AND BEEN DOING IT FOR 7 YEARS, NAME ANOTHER SHOW IN ONTARIO THAT COMES CLOSE TO COMPARING TO SCRAPE.........YOU CAN'T. AS 'BULLSHIT' AS YOU SAY IT WAS YOU'LL BE BACK NEXT YEAR............SOME PEOPLE HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THE HARD WORK JOE AND ROLLERZ CREW PUTS INTO THE SHOW(TRUST ME I KNOW!!) IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT DON'T GO.....OR DO IT YOURSELF! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 21 2006, 09:40 AM~6009693
> *Good show as always..i'm glad that the weather held out and it didn't rain..
> *


damm right thank god it didnt rain ,with all that cold ass air :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

always a great show as usual joe ,even got to meet my fellow lay it lowers.... :biggrin: 

post whores at scrape...











GOT BEEEEEERRRRR :biggrin: I GIVE U MY WIFE FOR BEER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 02:54 PM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...


rule number 1: dont get high off your own supply


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

The only thing that I didn't like was that it was pretty cold outdside, but you can't do anything about that, and I don't know where this "ugly girls" thing is coming from because the last 3 girls that were on stage were cute as fuck.

Another thing that I don't like is that everytime I go to that show it reminds me that I drive a hoopty  



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 21 2006, 11:52 AM~6010104
> *rule number 1: dont get high off your own supply
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

quoting: 
OK, were to start...
Where was your car?
did you bring your own bitches?
how many trophies did you get?
what did you hit on the stick again?

oh yea who the fuck are you? 


...


i dont got a lowrider. had one, traded it.
naw i didnt, my bitches were busy makin ma money for me.
no trophies, i wasnt entered in the show.
i dont hit stick. i hit pussy. 
my name is keemz.. im right hur in rexdale homie. so holla at me playa.


and ye i do get high on ma own supply, cuz i smoke mad weed.


andd... ye the last 3 were cute.. not HOT... the particapants should all be cute and the winners smokeshows. There was one girl i give credit to for being very enthusiastic and having alot of energy. But thats about it. 

sorry to everyone that started crying about the post i made. but take it as advice and not a diss.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 12:44 PM~6010608
> *quoting:
> OK, were to start...
> Where was your car?
> ...


DO YOU THINK SOMEONE NEEDS ADVICE AFTER 7 SUCCESSFUL YEARS?? I THINK YOU'VE SMOKED YOURSELF RETARDED! :biggrin:


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*FIRST OFF PUSSY 9TEEN81 WHATEVER THE FUCK YOUR NAME IS LETS START THE SHIT SHALL WE



1. HARDCORE CRACK DEALLER GANGSTA CLAIMS TO BE FROM REXDALE ,
NAH SON U "LIVED" IN REXDALE BUT WHERE YOU LIVE NOW HUH , TELL THE PEOPLE, WHAT YOU SCARED IT MIGHT RUIN YOUR REP, 
YOUR FROM WOODBRIDGE PUSSY , DOES WOODBRIDGE EVEN HAVE CRACKHEADS? WOODBRIIIIIIIDGE *** DONT BE ASHAMED YOU LIVE IN BEVERLY HILLS OF THE NORTH.

NOW YOUR NOT TO CLEVER EITHER 

HERES THIS BITCHES POSTAL CODE 

NEED A QUOTE FOR 14 INCH CHROME DISH/GOLD SPOKE/ CHROME NIPPLE/ CHROME HUB/ GOLD KNOCK OFF...

PRICE INCLUDING SHIPPING TO 

TORONTO, ONT. CANADA.
M9W 6Y5

POST SUM PICS IF POSSIBLE

HERES HIS HOOD IN "REXDALE" 


REPPIN ALL DAT DIS IS MY BROS RIDE
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=245070&st=0&p=4962170&#entry4962170\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4962170</a>


THAT DONT LOOK LIKE THE HOOD TO ME 


OH U SELL THAT HOOPTIE YET? 
YA YOU KNOW THAT BUCKLED QUARTER PANEL 2 DR LINCOLN U TOOK TO A SHOW THE DAY AFTER IT WAS PAINTED WITH YOUR CHROME TRIM ALL TOSSED IN THE BACK SEAT? IS THAT HOW YOU REP??



DAMN MUTHERFUCKER U AINT NO LOWRIDER STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THIS GAME 

LIKE NAUGHTY BY NATURE SAID "IF U AINT EVER BEEN TO THE GHETTO , DONT EVER COME TO THE GHETTO , YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND THE GHETTO!"*</span>


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

no advice is needed only wen it is perfect. it obviously wasnt. so i gave MY advice. keyword MY, not yours, MY.... im not here to do these lilttle lowrider internet battles. shoppers drug mart has kleenex boxes on sale, just stop crying. It was my opinion and thats that. Last year was WAY better... but its probably cuz double pump black impala nore 187 was there to REclaim there victories... and there last year numbers still stand strong... but rob from aac did his thang and did it good.. THUMBS UP to him.


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*YOU DONT HAVE A SAY IN ANYTHING LOWRIDER RELATED CAS U TRADED YOUR LINCOLN FOR A 93 BUICK LE SABRE "BALLER"*</span>


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

so wus up 2 door lover.. holla at me, trace the postal code, i aint talkin on dis. pm me wid a number to reach u at homie.


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*I BET YOUR MOM MAKES YOU TAKE OF YOUR "GRILL" WHEN YOU COME HOME AT 9.00 PM FOR BEDTIME , THERE NO SUCH THINGS AS HALFWAY CROOKS , YOUR JUST A SHOOK ONE YOU AINT A CROOK SON. HAHAHAHAHAHA*</span>


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

i knwo ua bitch ass ***** n e ways cuz u make up these fake ass profiles.. lol


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

*this aint a fake profile i had it since may fake ass motherfucker *


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

*MAN UP AND BE RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT YOU SAY? I DIDNT START THIS YOU DID . REMEBER THAT. IM OUT. THE SHIT U SPEAK SAYS IT ALL. GO PUSH YOUR LE SABRE OVER TO HIGHWAY 7 AND FLOSS IN THE TIMMIES PARKING LOT, AND BY THE WAY THAT AINT YOUR POSTAL CODE CAS IT SAYS ETOBICOKE, BUT I KNOW FOR A FACT YOU LIVE IN WOODBRIDGE.  *


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

with 9 posts?? seems like uve been on this alot more than 9 posts cuz u really know how to navigate the site. But u obvisouly bated your seen out. I know this isnt the ONLY fake profile you have.. PM ME YOUR NUMBER. if not, dont talk like a bodmon.


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 12:52 PM~6010944
> *with 9 posts?? seems like uve been on this alot more than 9 posts cuz u really know how to navigate the site. But u obvisouly bated your seen out. I know this isnt the ONLY fake profile you have.. PM ME YOUR NUMBER. if not, dont talk like a bodmon.
> *


TALK LIKE WHAT? WHAT THE FUCKS A "BODMAN" U TRYING TO BE SOMEONE YOUR NOT? WHAT RACE ARE YOU? LET ME SEE IF YOU REMEMBER? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Last year it was also like 95 degrees and sunny all day ya retard. The fact that on as shitty a day as it was yesterday, they still drew enough people and cars for the food to run out, says something, well two things, 1. They did a fairly good job of puttin together the show 2. Needed more than one food vendor(just for future reference guys).


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

to know what ive tarded my whip for, means you chill around mario's shop. But only a couple people that chill at that shop make up fake names and are obsessed with this site... i wonder who u r... its a no brainer for me....


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

OR COULD MEAN I LIVE BY YOU :cheesy: OR AM AROUND THERE ALOT HAHAHA


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 12:55 PM~6010976
> *to know what ive tarded my whip for, means you chill around mario's shop. But only a couple people that chill at that shop make up fake names and are obsessed with this site... i wonder who u r... its a no brainer for me....
> *


*I DONT CHILL THERE BUT I KNOW SOMEONE WHO IS BY YOUR HOUSE.
THATS HOW I KNOW WHAT YOU DRIVE, AND SOMEONE TOLD ME YOU TRADED IT , AND I SEEN THE NEW OWNER DOWNTOWN.
THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT YOU IS YOUR FAKE, THATS A NO BRAINER TO ME.*


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

keep painting...


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

WRONG GUESS AGAIN, BUT DREEGZ DONT LIKE YOU EITHER THATS A NO BRAINER TO YOU THO.


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

keep on baiting it out homie....


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

YOU DONT KNOW ME , BUT THE REASON I KNOW ALOT ABOUT YOU IS . WELL CMON NOW BRAINIAC LOTTA PEOPLE TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU!! CAZ YOUR FAKE, AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THOSE PEOPLE ARE THEN THERE 2 FACED. BUT EH THATS A "NO BRAINER"


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

naw homie, i DO know who u are...


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Honestly, although I dont care, I'm more likely to believe 2doorlover here, simply because you are the type of person who has so many people that dont like you, you dont even know them all lol


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

its called haters homie... im sure u have many... we all do.. but some people dont got n e thing to hate on, so they just do all the hating...


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

its not called haters , its called speaking the truth....when did i ever hate on you? i just put out the facts to show everyone your a fraud. u say im fake with this name, nah i had it since may and it aint who u think it is , check my other posts this isnt a name to ""talk shit" as u say.
your the one hating on all the hoppers there and the whole show.


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 01:07 PM~6011067
> *keep painting...
> *


dont worry homie ill tell dreegs what u think


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

i didnt say names... 

you did...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

what the fuck you gonna do, fuck you fuck you car fuck woodbridge u know u wont do shit , u talk alotta shit , i never even talk to u , guess why , fuckin fraud people tell me this shit. i dont even care to know. but i think im the only one who would come out and say it to you so i will next time i see you and as for 2doorlover u dont wanna meet him.
so keep my name out of your mouth cas i know thats what you meant by "keep painting" and as far as your "homies" who talk to u then tell me this shit behind your back fuck them too! because if they had balls theyd say it long ago

im out u know who this is 
dreegs (rodrigo)


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

still waiting for the PM with the number... 

dreegz, i aint guna say shit to u...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 21 2006, 03:01 PM~6011428
> *what the fuck you gonna do, fuck you fuck you car fuck woodbridge u know u wont do shit , u talk alotta shit , i never even talk to u , guess why , fuckin fraud people tell me this shit. i dont even care to know. but i think im the only one who would come out and say it to you so i will next time i see you and as for 2doorlover u dont wanna meet him.
> so keep my name out of your mouth cas i know thats what you meant by "keep painting" and as far as your "homies" who talk to u then tell me this shit behind your back fuck them too! because if they had balls theyd say it long ago
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIATCH!!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

well u think its me dont you u said keep paintin right that means me...because i paint.


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

i aint syain shit, keep it at that.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:angry: ill talk to u soon


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

never once said a name...

if u think that im talkin about you... you must have a guilty conscience.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low +Aug 21 2006, 12:44 PM~6010608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok first, i meant the hopping stick. you must have dick on the brain. 
by the sounds of things your still young in the game, and truth is me too. and when you are, give your opinion when its asked. 

ive been in it for 6 years. if you knew me you would have seen all the homies talkin to me at the show.couse the older homies around give respect when they get itl. be civil man. no need to toss your opinion in the ring when its clearly not wanted or needed.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

good show, i enjoyed it.


truck worked VERY WELL. everybody seemed to enjoy it. to be honest i built it for this show, i havent worked on it all year, i was busy buildin my caddy. I did it for this show and that aint no bullshit.

nice to meet ya dirty, good job on the mic durin the bikini contest :biggrin: 

Not enuff hoppers  but i am sure more will come!

There are some pics we have. more to come!


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

hey phats i like that last pic with the Canadian flag in the back round


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

btw if anybody has any good pics please email them to me

[email protected]

THANKS! We need them for our sponsors. We appreicate it!



lol i just noticed joe running away in the last pic lol :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 07:54 AM~6009192
> *U DIDNT MISS MUCH, IT WAS LIEK 4 GIRLS AND 5 GUYS HAHAHA... UGLIEST GIRLS IVE EVER SEEN IN A BIKINI COMP, AND THEY ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE HOT SHIT... DESERVE TO BE PISSED ON.... WORST SHOW.. DISGRACE TO ALL REAL HOPPING CARS... TERRIBLE TERRIBLE... THE FOOD RAN OUT??? WUT THE FUK IS THATT... BULLSHIT SHOW!!!
> *


everyone's entitled to an opinion - even if they have an annonymous axe to grind on you, but let me talk about some of the feedback so far

- weather - not much we can do about that - prob the coldest day of the summer

- size of the park - we fill that shit every year and truth be told we don't want to go bigger...we know we'll fill the park (even on a shitty day) - we're trying to make what we have better

- vendors - we get requests every year from all kinds of wack job fly by night flea market vendors that all want a piece of our demographic pie. But what you end up with is a flea market - not a car show. Some shows have enough vendors they don't even have to work at normal jobs the rest of the year - $5000 a spot? Please. for us it ain't about # of vendors but more about what they sell, what they do for the scene or what they bring to the table. We barely even look at new vendors - stay loyal to the ones that are loyal to us - shit we got jobbed $200 by some boyz for $200 for a Noizy 10x20 two years ago...and they ain't ever comin back

- food - as someone who likes to eat I'm as pissed as anyone - the lineups were retarded - dude promised us he would take care of that shit from last year and IT WAS WORSE. The other problem is a dude we know moved up here from mexico to start a restaurant last year (badass too) was going to be there - but the health dept shut him down - A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW. Top it off the ribfest dude cancelled Saturday - coincidently in the pouring rain. We apologize for this and things will be better next year

- bikini comp - since we don't pay models to pretend to be down with our show, we rely 100% on reg girls at the show and maybe some strippers we sorta know. 11 girls in the freezing cold was pretty good IMO...if you don't like em - don't applaud. ain't rocket science here

- hop-off - every year we hear all the stories about "my bro's car did 48in last week"...but reality is there's only a handful of cars hopping numbers on a CONSISTENT basis. Watch the Truucha/Cali Swangin videos - same cars - same dudes. Embarrassment? Maybe to you....but a bunch of cars hopping at a show is better than zero cars hopping at a import show ..but again thats just my opinion

WORST SHOW, BULLSHIT SHOW etc...think your missing the whole point homie - we're not trying to be the biggest, the baddest, the dopest, the craziest - and trust me - you'll find every one of those phrases on a show flyer near you. We started this shit cause when we went to shows they never even had a class for us - never bothered to even judge us..."please jump your cars" (so our show looks all hard like a Dre video)...great thanks fellas, now get the fuck away from us. We were the kings of the "domestic other" class. At THEIR shows we drew the most attention and crowds yet they gave us the least amount of respect. At OUR show the hop-off is the main attraction - the lowriders get the awards first, they have just as many breakdown classes as hondas get at a tuner show. Lowriders are JUDGED BY LOWRIDERS. Hop-off money is paid REGARDLESS of how many cars hop. And sure we have tuners and trucks n shit - for 3 reasons - one, our homies have those cars too ... 2, we know what its like to be excluded and 3 - they help make it possible to afford to put on a show like this. 

To everyone that gave us props - big thanks - thats why we do this shit. We don't try and be better than this show or that show - we try to be better than our show last year. Run shit smoother, have shit done on time etc. 

Bottom line, at the end of the day nobody cares how much work goes into makin a Big Mac - they only care if it tastes as good as the last time. And even if it does - your always gonna have that dude thats gonna complain anyway...and nothings gonna change that


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 21 2006, 05:22 PM~6011902
> *btw if anybody has any good pics please email them to me
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that truck is straight up crazy Rob - big thanks for bringin it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

as soon as Joe from LRM drops off the disc I'll email them over


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for a great show Niagara Rollerz...I just got home and I'm about to make a thread of the pics I took at the show...It was really cool as usual and we met great people again at the show...


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

as always Joe & the rest of Rollerz crew....mad props for holdin yet another great event!!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

I've been at every Scrape.....and i've had nuttin but a good time......Thanks RO for another kick ass show!!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

hey luxurious mtl. Nice 2 see you again. Im really loving that black linc!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

I couldn't afford to buy a Scrape 2005 dvd at the show, do you guys still have copies available?


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 02:47 PM~6010913
> *i knwo ua bitch ass ***** n e ways cuz u make up these fake ass profiles.. lol
> *


Are you white?


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

good show an turn out. as always fk the shit talking haterz. :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 21 2006, 07:01 PM~6012581
> *I couldn't afford to buy a Scrape 2005 dvd at the show, do you guys still have copies available?
> *


he sold out - he's gonna have more made by the weekend


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9teen-eighty1_@Aug 21 2006, 05:54 AM~6009192
> *QUOTING:
> Also, I was kinda upset that my cameras both were full by the end of the hoppin' so no bikini girls.
> 
> ...




Ummmm....what 84caddy said

and from me personally for you callin it the "WORST SHOW" FUCK YOU!!

and you get the gas face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 21 2006, 06:01 PM~6012581
> *I couldn't afford to buy a Scrape 2005 dvd at the show, do you guys still have copies available?
> *


You were there????????????? :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2006, 07:32 PM~6012337
> *Thanks for a great show Niagara Rollerz...I just got home and I'm about to make a thread of the pics I took at the show...It was really cool as usual and we met great people again at the show...
> *


x2


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

Great show again this year Rollerz. Joe I dont know why you even took the time to defend the show like that. not even worth it


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks guys for another great show, it was my second time there, and of course i fucked myself over again by getting there at 4pm, i got in from cali the night before so i was damn tired... but other than the shit weather i had a sick time as usual.. thanks again boyz, see ya next year...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 21 2006, 06:05 PM~6012627
> *he sold out - he's gonna have more made by the weekend
> *


  Got One


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER (Nov 7, 2003)

Good show Rollerz. We (All That) had the best time this year by far.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 21 2006, 07:08 PM~6012649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM THE NIGHT!!











LOL Just playin :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Aug 21 2006, 07:25 PM~6012822
> *Good show Rollerz.  We (All That) had the best time this year by far.
> *


BIG PROPS to Mario and All That CC - *BACK 2 BACK * Club Participation Award :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Show Again Rollerz :thumbsup: 

And Joe Theres No Need To Explain Youself.

FUCK THA HATERZ!!! :twak:


----------



## magicman (Jun 12, 2006)

Same shit different year. I worked the first SCRAPE back in the day when they were tryin to help the scene and make it better for the local LOLO's. After all the work and dedication these guys go through and all people can do is complain, FUCK THAT. I had some shit to do but wife and my daughter still made sure they, and our car got ther. We didn't even compete, just felt the obligation to support a grass roots show like this. I don't think the scene would be this strong without it.MUCH RESPECT TO JOE AND R.O. KEEP IT GOIN STRONG and if ya wanna bitch than don't go it's that simple.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hear some pixs of the bikes


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome, I was hoping that some rollerz would jump down that bitch's neck.

84, or Joe, w/e I took some good picks of your lac dude, I love that car I still have a couple pics from DKN last year. And I forget who owns the blue big body, but I thought you were crazy to hop that dude, she's too damn pretty lol.

I wasn't talkin about turning it into a flea market though btw, I just meant a few more vendors, not a whole row, but a few more than 2. When theres 2 vendors, prices go up. That guy selling the lights, I think that's the same guy that was at DKN last year, but because there was no competition he doubled the prices for the exact same old crap he was sellin last year.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

why is there always one KID that has to start shit? And they always have to complain about something that Joe has no control over. ie:weather:how high a car hops, and the looks of the bikini contest contestants. Why can't they just enjoy the show for what it is. A good time to chill and see people they havn't seen inawhile ie: Tommy and that Taxi driver ALY Bin Living in da east


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 21 2006, 06:15 PM~6012720
> *Great show again this year Rollerz. Joe I dont know why you even took the time to defend the show like that. not even worth it
> *


damn fuck them assholes that didn't or don't like it...They can stay home or organize their own shit...It's easy to talk the talk but a whole other ball game to walk the walk...Rollerz Only Niagara doing big things for all of us up here in Canada...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2006, 10:40 PM~6014125
> *damn fuck them assholes that didn't or don't like it...They can stay home or organize their own shit...It's easy to talk the talk but a whole other ball game to walk the walk...Rollerz Only Niagara doing big things for all of us up here in Canada...
> *


x10  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 21 2006, 09:08 AM~6009848
> *always a great show as usual joe ,even got to meet my fellow lay it lowers.... :biggrin:
> 
> post whores at scrape...
> ...


you know we got beer in montreal man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 21 2006, 05:17 PM~6012246
> *everyone's entitled to an opinion - even if they have an annonymous axe to grind on you, but let me talk about some of the feedback so far
> 
> - weather - not much we can do about that - prob the coldest day of the summer
> ...


Damn Joe, I can't believe you took the time to reply to this asshole the way you did...Damn bro, you guys are putting up a show I only dream I could do in my own city...People don't realize the time and effort it takes to put and carry such an event every year...I give you mad props for putting it down solid the way you guys do it every year like that...Absolutely no need to defend the show or come up with such a long explanation like this but yet you did it with class once again...The more I get to know those Niagara RO dudes, the more I realize how important they are for the lowrider scene in Canada...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 21 2006, 09:01 PM~6014268
> *you know we got beer in montreal man
> 
> *


hahahahahaha...Fucking Abel... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2006, 08:05 PM~6014305
> *hahahahahaha...Fucking Abel... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah sorry man im only french canadian :0 

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 21 2006, 09:10 PM~6014351
> *yeah sorry man im only french canadian :0
> 
> bahahahahahahahaha
> *


bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> good show, i enjoyed it.
> truck worked VERY WELL. everybody seemed to enjoy it. to be honest i built it for this show, i havent worked on it all year, i was busy buildin my caddy. I did it for this show and that aint no bullshit.
> 
> *nice to meet ya dirty, good job on the mic durin the bikini contest :biggrin:*
> ...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2006, 09:05 PM~6014305
> *hahahahahaha...Fucking Abel... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 and thats just abels ,lunch bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahah
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

naw dirty unless she comming to the downer wit u :0 ,we had the homies from virginia ,jeff an the lux boys ...luvin the downer....and when it closed we wandered over to seductions just to abel some more beer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: anyways dogg no worries ill catch up wit u on here or a show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 21 2006, 09:10 PM~6014351
> *yeah sorry man im only french canadian :0
> 
> bahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 21 2006, 08:17 PM~6014412
> *and thats just abels ,lunch  bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah this is my breakfast.....for diner i need a container :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont doublt it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> > good show, i enjoyed it.
> > truck worked VERY WELL. everybody seemed to enjoy it. to be honest i built it for this show, i havent worked on it all year, i was busy buildin my caddy. I did it for this show and that aint no bullshit.
> >
> > *nice to meet ya dirty, good job on the mic durin the bikini contest :biggrin:*
> ...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2006, 09:30 PM~6014548
> *It was nice to finally meet you big Dirty...I must say you're one cool mofo bro...Much respect to you man for being such a devoted and down player in this game...
> *


x2


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone this year at Scrape. RO did a great job and its great to see all the other clubs making their way down here to support and enjoy. Other individuals will come and go, but the devoted few that will always be around are the ones we call real lowriders.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 21 2006, 08:40 PM~6014570
> *x2
> *


WUTZ UP PUTO!
From one OG VATO to another!
Great to see Christians car do its thing! Be even better next year.
Respect goes out to ROLLERS ONLY! Great show.
PURO


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 21 2006, 11:10 PM~6014351
> *yeah sorry man im only french canadian :0
> 
> bahahahahahahahaha
> *


WwwwAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

bwhahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin: doin the frenchy dance... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

First off;

Just got in from Canada, 1100 miles round trip, flat tires, too much weight in trailer, blah, blah...point is this;

Had a great time. I want to send a big THANK YOU to my brothers in RO Niagara Chapter, you guys always have a helping hand when needed.

To all the people that actually worked Scrape; 
thank you well put on show, the volunteers bust their asses for us, and they deserve a big THANK YOU and beer. LOL.

To the LUX crew from Montreal; 
ya'll are crazy!!! Had a blast at the Downer, we gotta party with you again, Abel; THANK YOU for the beer(s).

To Mario from All That CC;
Thanks for the beer and conversation, good to meet you!

To Dr. Funky 2; 
you should've introduced yourself, you were 20 feet from me at the hop, I would've gotten you a lap dance at the Downer.

To the HATERS;
Don't like what goes down? Go organize your own show, if not, put on an Event Staff shirt and help out.

We'll be back next year!!!

One more thing;













BWAAAAHHHAAAAAHHHAAAAAA!!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i thought the show was pretty good, last time i was up there was 03 and this year was better even with the couldy weather. it was cool meeting jeff and seein the toronto dudes and all that good shit.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> > good show, i enjoyed it.
> > truck worked VERY WELL. everybody seemed to enjoy it. to be honest i built it for this show, i havent worked on it all year, i was busy buildin my caddy. I did it for this show and that aint no bullshit.
> >
> > *nice to meet ya dirty, good job on the mic durin the bikini contest :biggrin:*
> ...


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Some peepz just dont realize how much work/organization/planning goes into getting these car shows together. 
Its pretty obvious that people that complain, are the ones that dont have a clue what it takes to put a show like Scrape by the Lake, or either they talk shit without having a car. 

Thumbs up to all my R.O. brothas in Canada... You guys are really putting it down... 
Don't let these hataz get to you... as they aint got shit on us...!

*ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE*


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 21 2006, 06:08 PM~6012648
> *Ummmm....what 84caddy said
> 
> and from me personally for you callin it the "WORST SHOW"  FUCK YOU!!
> ...



PRIME MINISTER PETE NICE COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Yeah I gotta say the show was good. I prolly didn't enjoy it much since I USUALLY am on the INSIDE of the show, and start drinking by like 10am (and this time I was outside and started drinking a touch late, at 1pm...) but it was worth it!

You can't please everyone, and you can't control who hops and doesn't hop. I've always loved how Scrape may not have MILES and MILES of things a car show normally has (except of course, cars) but whatever it has, it's quality. Less vendors, but QUALITY vendors. Less food, but GOOD food (Joe, btw, if some mexicano is gonna get shut down by the CANADIAN health dept....and they pretty lax...maybe we should look at him a bit more carefully if he's gonna be a food venodr next year...LOL J/P!!!). Less models, but REAL models for the bikini show - not like the ones that get brought in for Perf. World and stuff, that get herded in surrounded by hella bodyguards, that you can never talk to or screw with, whatever. 
I don't know many other shows that people actually FLY in for, besides the SuperShow. Ain't nobody FLIES in for Speedorama. ain't nobody FLIES down to the LRM regular shows. But Scrape...shit, I had (and still have) a flight booked from Bermuda to Toronto for the show. (shit, come to think of it, I'm missing my first wedding anniversary with my wife cuz I chose to come back for scrape instead...) RollerzDirty flew his ass in. D'Arlea, Dayton, and their fat-ass father flew in from BC reppin' the big M, a BUNCH of Rollerz guys flew in and others that I don't even know about.
Whatever.

Big ups to RollerzDirty...giraffic-park lookin' motherfucker. It was good directing traffic with ya. Too bad I had to be seen talkin' to those cops all morning, but whatever. I was trying to get them to do something about a couple tickets I got. No dice. oh well.

Sup to Jeff/UnfunkyUFO/KYjellyman/whatever you call yourself these days, good to get those pimpin' lessons off you...but I think I'll stick to my own game, it works too well for me! (and bonus, I ain't gotta walk around lookin' like you and Dilbert Jeremy! woo hoo!) lol j/p

Big Pete, good to see you out, I'd be in mourning (or in jail for dealing with the guy that hit the car). Either ways...I still don't care how you are...I'm still more worried about the car...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Joe, great show as always. Car was lookin' good too.

All the volunteers/Erin/April/the tall girl who was kinda spaced out/the one with the pink hair/Debbie, great job - I now see how the show goes so smooth!

All the people I met, all the TP guys, Switches and Thangs, Rydaz 4 Life, the Sinfull Boyz, All That, the Big Lux ya Fux, AAC boys, the big M from Vancouver, the RO guys in from outta town, and the guys from Virginia, hope to see you next year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 01:36 AM~6015734
> *bwhahahahahahahahahaha  :biggrin: doin the frenchy dance... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 22 2006, 02:18 AM~6015771
> *First off;
> 
> Just got in from Canada, 1100 miles round trip, flat tires, too much weight in trailer, blah, blah...point is this;
> ...


It was really nice to meet you too Jeff...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 22 2006, 06:11 AM~6016186
> *It was really nice to meet you too Jeff...
> *



yeah jeff is a cool guy :biggrin: but i think he like shemale :uh: (joke)and the beer dance coming soon on dvd bwahahahaaha


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up yall. Back to work.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 22 2006, 06:33 AM~6016244
> *What up yall.  Back to work.
> *



I been back at work since yesteday brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 22 2006, 03:18 AM~6015771
> *To Dr. Funky 2;
> you should've introduced yourself, you were 20 feet from me at the hop, I would've gotten you a lap dance at the Downer.
> 
> *


Aww damn  

I didn't know what you looked like


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll say whaddup next year :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 22 2006, 06:33 AM~6016244
> *What up yall.  Back to work.
> *


what up tall man nice to meet you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 22 2006, 07:17 AM~6016199
> *yeah jeff is a cool guy :biggrin: but i think he like shemale :uh: (joke)and the beer dance coming soon on dvd bwahahahaaha
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 22 2006, 05:23 AM~6016079
> *PRIME MINISTER PETE NICE COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


ol school shit right thurr


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 22 2006, 05:46 AM~6016128
> *.
> 
> Sup to Jeff/UnfunkyUFO/KYjellyman/whatever you call yourself these days, good to get those pimpin' lessons off you...but I think I'll stick to my own game, it works too well for me! (and bonus, I ain't gotta walk around lookin' like you and Dilbert Jeremy! woo hoo!) lol j/p
> ...



aluminum jewelry ....big ballin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it was good seein you homie, our conversations are always so pleasant :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 22 2006, 06:17 AM~6016199
> *yeah jeff is a cool guy :biggrin: but i think he like shemale :uh: (joke)and the beer dance coming soon on dvd bwahahahaaha
> *


Jeff's a strange guy for sure so one never knows but to the guys the did go to the downer I think he liked this one????? :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6016353
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ol school shit right thurr
> *


I'M GOING TO GO AND GET A BOX OF NEWPORTS AND PUMA SWEATS.......DAMN!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 22 2006, 09:05 AM~6016377
> *Jeff's a strange guy for sure so one never knows but to the guys the did go to the downer I think he liked this one????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



La Colombiana...yes!


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 22 2006, 09:05 AM~6016377
> *Jeff's a strange guy for sure so one never knows but to the guys the did go to the downer I think he liked this one????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Shit!!

I must have went to the Sundowner on a bad night! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

I still like Seductions though... :cheesy: 

Damn Pete, you should have told me who you were, I would have bought you a foh-tee :cheesy: :cheesy::roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

well finally meeting the outa town lay it lower was a blast ,shit i think daves bwhahahahahahahahah is perfect ,jeff u get that on ur phone?,were at the show an discussin the site .. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,i think next year we should get tags with our site name .... :roflmao: :roflmao: ,but i woulda love to see someones face when they met big timmy :roflmao: :roflmao: ..big dirty an jeff ur coo ass folks ,rolando an hose good to meet u ,but i know ull be back ...downer callin u huh :biggrin: an to the homies from lux ,yall some puro loco's..party wit u anytime...but next year we gotta stock up .......where da beer :biggrin: 

and to pete an joe an all the staff that helps with scrape :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 09:36 AM~6016777
> *well finally meeting the outa town lay it lower was a blast ,shit i think daves bwhahahahahahahahah  is perfect ,jeff u get that on ur phone?,were at the show an discussin the site .. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,i think next year we should get tags with our site name .... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,but i woulda love to see someones face when they met big timmy :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..big dirty an jeff ur coo ass folks ,rolando an jose good to meet u ,but i know ull be back ...downer callin u huh :biggrin: an to the homies from lux ,yall some puro loco's..party wit u anytime...but next year we gotta stock up .......where da beer :biggrin:
> 
> and to pete an joe an all the staff that helps with scrape :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: bwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 10:36 AM~6016777
> *well finally meeting the outa town lay it lower was a blast ,shit i think daves bwhahahahahahahahah  is perfect ,jeff u get that on ur phone?,were at the show an discussin the site .. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,i think next year we should get tags with our site name .... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,but i woulda love to see someones face when they met big timmy :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..big dirty an jeff ur coo ass folks ,rolando an hose good to meet u ,but i know ull be back ...downer callin u huh :biggrin: an to the homies from lux ,yall some puro loco's..party wit u anytime...but next year we gotta stock up .......where da beer :biggrin:
> 
> and to pete an joe an all the staff that helps with scrape :thumbsup:
> *


Good to meet you too bro.

It took me until the next day to figure out who that stripper was... :biggrin: 

I knew I had seen her somewhere before.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Word to the wise;

Don't give the Canadian Immigration officals a hard time or make smart remarks when trying to enter their country.

Funny thing; when coming back to the states;

US border guy: "Country?"
Jeff: "USA"
US border guy: "Where were you?"
Jeff: "Car show."
Us border guy: "What's in the trailer?"
Jeff: "A car."
Us border guy: "OK, have a nice day."

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL, We got stopped one time because it went like this:

Border guy: "Citizenship?"

Me and the homies :biggrin: : "US"

Border Guy: "When was the last time you were in Canada?"

Homie in the back: "Shit, I aint been in Canada in a minute" (While texting on phone)

Border Guy:"What was that?"

Homie in the back: "Yo I aint been here in a minute"

Border Guy: ...........

Me: "When was the last time you were here?" :angry: :twak: (looks back at homie in the back)

Homie in the back: "Oh my bad, about 2 months ago"

Border Guy: "Please pull around to the side"


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 03:36 AM~6015734
> *bwhahahahahahahahahaha  :biggrin: doin the frenchy dance... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn abel beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer more beeeeeeeeeer sorry only french canadian beeeeeeeeeer need more beeeeeeer

bwahahahahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 22 2006, 09:17 AM~6016199
> *yeah jeff is a cool guy :biggrin: but i think he like shemale :uh: (joke)and the beer dance coming soon on dvd bwahahahaaha
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: dancing around beer :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 22 2006, 10:05 AM~6016377
> *Jeff's a strange guy for sure so one never knows but to the guys the did go to the downer I think he liked this one????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i know the guy from virginia did  hahahahahahaha


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 11:36 AM~6016777
> *well finally meeting the outa town lay it lower was a blast ,shit i think daves bwhahahahahahahahah  is perfect ,jeff u get that on ur phone?,were at the show an discussin the site .. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,i think next year we should get tags with our site name .... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,but i woulda love to see someones face when they met big timmy :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..big dirty an jeff ur coo ass folks ,rolando an hose good to meet u ,but i know ull be back ...downer callin u huh :biggrin: an to the homies from lux ,yall some puro loco's..party wit u anytime...but next year we gotta stock up .......where da beer :biggrin:
> 
> and to pete an joe an all the staff that helps with scrape :thumbsup:
> *


yea we had fun :biggrin:  with you guys ,cool to meet you bros .......and yes it was funny (((i woulda love to see someones face when they met big timmy :roflmao: :roflmao: )))).........


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 22 2006, 11:50 AM~6016853
> *Good to meet you too bro.
> 
> It took me until the next day to figure out who that stripper was... :biggrin:
> ...


hahaha damn beeeeeeer :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 22 2006, 12:05 PM~6016926
> *Word to the wise;
> 
> Don't give the Canadian Immigration officals a hard time or make smart remarks when trying to enter their country.
> ...


bwahahahah so no more door #2 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2006, 09:41 AM~6017143
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: damn abel beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer more beeeeeeeeeer sorry only french canadian  beeeeeeeeeer need more beeeeeeer
> 
> bwahahahahaha!  :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHA yeah i think i love beer :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :dunno: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bwahahahahaha !!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2006, 11:19 AM~6017779
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  bwahahahahaha !!!!
> *


whore :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

had a good time out there, next time will bring some cars


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn, I just found out that the girls we were supposed to go with went there without us :angry:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 22 2006, 06:02 PM~6019125
> *Damn, I just found out that the girls we were supposed to go with went there without us  :angry:
> *


what does that tell you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 22 2006, 05:59 PM~6019977
> *what does that tell you
> *


 :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

AAC Truck Video

I have many more, and better quality, but it will take about a week for me to get a card reader for my sd.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST MADE IT TO CANADA, LOOK WHAT IS WAITING AT TIM HORTONS FOR DIRTY :0 









AFTER A NIGHT OF DRINKING, THERE WAS A FEW EMPTY'S


















































FOR THE HATERZ :0 :biggrin: 

























EVEN 84CADDY'S ASSISTANT IS ON LAYITLOW, AND DAMN SHE WAS HOTT!!!!









NO TRIP TO SCRAPE WOULD BE COMPLETE WITHOUT PICS OF THE FALLS


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 22 2006, 04:02 PM~6019125
> *Damn, I just found out that the girls we were supposed to go with went there without us  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: need a low an hoes will go


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

too bad i didnt meet all the guys from out of the area ill have to meet you guys next time


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 22 2006, 06:19 PM~6020130
> *JUST MADE IT TO CANADA, LOOK WHAT IS WAITING AT TIM HORTONS FOR DIRTY :0
> 
> 
> ...


great pics Dirty...


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Man I slept in till 3pm and missed that shit, Sorry I couldent support. Oh well, next year will be the one, 365 more days to go.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 22 2006, 07:49 PM~6020824
> *Man I slept in till 3pm and missed that shit, Sorry I couldent support. Oh well, next year will be the one, 365 more days to go.
> *


You missed a hell of a good show man...


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Aug 22 2006, 06:59 PM~6019977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have one if I had the money  

And fuck crack dealing


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:uh: :dunno: all money is good money to me ,dont matter where it comes from


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 10:41 PM~6021586
> *:uh:  :dunno: all money is good money to me ,dont matter where it comes from
> *


So you would poison your community just to make a quick dollar?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 22 2006, 07:59 PM~6019977
> *what does that tell you
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 22 2006, 06:59 PM~6019977
> *what does that tell you
> *


Man that was evil


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 22 2006, 10:51 PM~6021681
> *So you would poison your community just to make a quick dollar?
> *


Let's not go there...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 21 2006, 03:17 PM~6012246
> *everyone's entitled to an opinion - even if they have an annonymous axe to grind on you, but let me talk about some of the feedback so far
> 
> - weather - not much we can do about that - prob the coldest day of the summer
> ...


Well said Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 22 2006, 09:51 PM~6021681
> *So you would poison your community just to make a quick dollar?
> *


 :0


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 23 2006, 03:02 AM~6023103
> *Let's not go there...
> *


Ok 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT For Scrape


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 22 2006, 08:51 PM~6021681
> *So you would poison your community just to make a quick dollar?
> *


me i can kill anybody for money :machinegun: 

















bwahahahahaha(joke)


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 23 2006, 10:06 AM~6023985
> *me i can kill anybody for money :machinegun:
> bwahahahahaha(joke)
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 23 2006, 10:06 AM~6023985
> *me i can kill anybody for money :machinegun:
> bwahahahahaha(joke)
> *


We need to get your post count up Abel.

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah but its hard whit a beer in one hand and a girl in the other.....  so......not bad for a french canadian :roflmao:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 23 2006, 08:06 AM~6023985
> *me i can kill anybody for money :machinegun:
> bwahahahahaha(joke)
> *



or beer :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 23 2006, 10:34 AM~6024502
> *We need to get your post count up Abel.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Well said Jeff... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 PM~6027721
> *or beer :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2006, 06:47 PM~6027805
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


would you quit posting those useless smilies you goof... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

bababdhdwhhwhwhwhahaaahahahaha


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no  im the King :worship: 



you Fo0l :cheesy:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 23 2006, 02:45 PM~6025602
> *yeah but its hard whit a beer in one hand and a girl in the other.....  so......not bad for a french canadian :roflmao:
> *


Girl or wife?

:ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 24 2006, 01:25 AM~6030866
> *Girl or wife?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## alluringvisionmovies (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks to all who bought the Scrape by the Lake 2005 Movie. I appreciate the support!! I tried to make it the best vid so far and hopefully I succeeded. See you all next year!!!


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alluringvisionmovies_@Aug 24 2006, 04:59 PM~6031966
> *Thanks to all who bought the Scrape by the Lake 2005 Movie. I appreciate the support!! I tried to make it the best vid so far and hopefully I succeeded. See you all next year!!!
> 
> 
> *


JUST finished watching it late last night. And after a night of drankin and watching that vid...I couldn't help it. STRAIGHT in the truck, over to the underground garage, and took it out for a swang. THAT'S how good the video was!!! And I felt I had to redeem myself cuz I realized just how BAD I was chippin' in that video...!!!

But that's cool...we'll be in contact...cuz I'm not bringing the car all the way back to Ontario if you're not gonna be there to give it some tape-time 
lol
Keep it up man, keep it up!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Whoever owns that blue 90's model Cadillac was driving down the boulevard today.



That's a nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## alluringvisionmovies (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 24 2006, 11:22 AM~6032486
> *JUST finished watching it late last night.  And after a night of drankin and watching that vid...I couldn't help it.  STRAIGHT in the truck, over to the underground garage, and took it out for a swang.  THAT'S how good the video was!!!  And I felt I had to redeem myself cuz I realized just how BAD I was chippin' in that video...!!!
> 
> But that's cool...we'll be in contact...cuz I'm not bringing the car all the way back to Ontario if you're not gonna be there to give it some tape-time
> ...


Thanks to the master of the backward gas hop!!
Anytime you are in the area, let me know... Thanks for the help tap'in.. Got ta put ya in the credits for 2006 haha.. I know for a fact Labour day Sunday we will be roll'in at the falls and the cameras will be there as well..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alluringvisionmovies_@Aug 24 2006, 11:27 PM~6037933
> *Thanks to the master of the backward gas hop!!
> Anytime you are in the area, let me know... Thanks for the help tap'in.. Got ta put ya in the credits for 2006 haha.. I know for a fact Labour day Sunday we will be roll'in at the falls and the cameras will be there as well..
> *


JOE was telling me he seen a sneak preview, said it was gonna be another good one


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alluringvisionmovies_@Aug 25 2006, 06:27 AM~6037933
> *Thanks to the master of the backward gas hop!!
> Anytime you are in the area, let me know... Thanks for the help tap'in.. Got ta put ya in the credits for 2006 haha.. I know for a fact Labour day Sunday we will be roll'in at the falls and the cameras will be there as well..
> *


AAACK!
Black Eyed Peas (and more importantly PUSSYCAT DOLLS) are doing a concert here that weekend...and of course we're sponsoring it..so I gotta be on scene for that! (VIP Passes all around whoever wants to come out!)

But we'll make it happen 
sometime


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 25 2006, 08:07 AM~6039843
> *JOE was telling me he seen a sneak preview, said it was gonna be another good one
> *


sup Dirty! that sneak preview was the video that just came out (vol 2 - 2005) ...I seen the intro at the TP show couple weeks back :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 PM~6027721
> *or beer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: majic word to abel :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 24 2006, 05:55 PM~6035827
> *Whoever owns that blue 90's model Cadillac was driving down the boulevard today.
> That's a nice car :thumbsup:
> *



u should buy it


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

^^ I dont have any money


Are you guys saying that theres gonna be another show on Labor Day next monday??


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

OK RollinNiagara just told me that there is gonna be one but I need to know where its gonna be and what time its gonna be at


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 30 2006, 05:42 AM~6069713
> *OK RollinNiagara just told me that there is gonna be one but I need to know where its gonna be and what time its gonna be at
> *


It's just gonna be a cruise.
Niagara Falls, Lundy's Lane or something? Is that what the street's called?
Anyway, go up Clifton hill, bend the corner to the left (preferrably on three), and ride it all the way down past Al Mac's, up the hill, past the Esso, JUST past the Best Western, and into the No Frills parking lot.
That's where the riders congregate.

lol I said congregate.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

2nd batch of the new Scrape DVD's are done - I'll have em with me up in the falls :biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 30 2006, 07:30 AM~6071285
> *It's just gonna be a cruise.
> Niagara Falls, Lundy's Lane or something?  Is that what the street's called?
> Anyway, go up Clifton hill, bend the corner to the left (preferrably on three), and ride it all the way down past Al Mac's, up the hill, past the Esso, JUST past the Best Western, and into the No Frills parking lot.
> ...



Let me know what day and time so I can pick up a dvd


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Sunday night.
roundabout 10pm
(Joe said 9, but the last time HE was on time.....I was white.)

And like ALI G says......
"why is you so ankshus to pick up Da VD? Venerial Disease h'is not sumfin to be playin' h'around wif"


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 30 2006, 12:37 PM~6072931
> *Sunday night.
> roundabout 10pm
> (Joe said 9, but the last time HE was on time.....I was white.)
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Aug 30 2006, 07:43 PM~6072968
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


and yes, you can pick up Da VD from Joe, white guy likely in shorts and an Etnies t-shirt, and an Etnies Hat. Champagne Caddy.
Or pick one up from Alluring Visions, HE'LL BE THE GUY WITH THE CAMERA.


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 31 2006, 07:41 AM~6078198
> *and yes, you can pick up Da VD from Joe, white guy likely in shorts and an Etnies  t-shirt, and an Etnies Hat.  Champagne Caddy.
> Or pick one up from Alluring Visions, HE'LL BE THE GUY WITH THE CAMERA.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## alluringvisionmovies (Mar 22, 2005)

Pumped for this Sunday.. Some gas hops on the street would kick. Hopefully the "fuzz" will not have their cavalry of 5 cruisers and a paddy wagon out this year so we can have alittle end of season fun. But this might be short lived if hurricane Ernesto has its way. The Falls are right on its path for Sunday.... Lots of time for change by then so get ready boyz for some "roll'in"......


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Aug 31 2006, 07:41 AM~6078198
> *and yes, you can pick up Da VD from Joe, white guy likely in shorts and an Etnies  t-shirt, and an Etnies Hat.  Champagne Caddy.
> Or pick one up from Alluring Visions, HE'LL BE THE GUY WITH THE CAMERA.
> *


champagne?? - its GOLD focker...and it'll be a RO shirt


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 1 2006, 08:23 AM~6085220
> *champagne?? - its GOLD focker...and it'll be a RO shirt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 21 2006, 08:01 PM~6014268
> *you know we got beer in montreal man
> 
> *


THATS THE WAY I DO IT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2006, 04:25 PM~6088219
> *THATS THE WAY I DO IT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alluringvisionmovies_@Sep 1 2006, 09:29 AM~6084963
> *Pumped for this Sunday.. Some gas hops on the street would kick. Hopefully the "fuzz" will not have their cavalry of 5 cruisers and a paddy wagon out this year so we can have alittle end of season fun. But this might be short lived if hurricane Ernesto has its way. The Falls are right on its path for Sunday.... Lots of time for change by then so get ready boyz for some "roll'in"......
> *



*WTF!??*

*What hurricane?*


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Sep 2 2006, 12:32 PM~6091929
> *WTF!??
> 
> What hurricane?
> *


the one thats makin the weather suck , damn its been a shitty summer [ weatherwise]


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)

- ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS -

BIG CRUISE GOING DOWN THIS MONDAY , YOU CAN EXPECT THE USUAL SUSPECTS WILL BE THERE .....THE'RE SENDING OUT AN OPEN INVITE TO ALL CLUBS - ALL THAT , ROLLERZ ONLY , TRUE PLAYAZ , RYDAZ 4 LIFE SINFUL CREATIONS ....SORRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB BUT YOUR ALL INVITED! AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TOO! DONT MISS IT , CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLING AS ALWAYS !! LETS ALL COME TOGETHER FOR A CRUISE/HANGOUT AND ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!


MEETING PLACE : QUEEN/ PORTLAND 1 BLOCK EAST OF BATHURST (PARKING LOT WITH GRAFFITI MURALS)



TIME: 2PM - TILL THE MUTHERFUCKEN WHEELS FALL OFF!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

just got a new batch of Scrape DVD's last night - covering Scrape 2005, TP picnic, RO picnic, Flex show, Majestics New Year's Picnic in LA, Chicago, Indy, Niagara street footy (Labour Day, etc) and more - DVD sold out at Scrape last month!

$20 + shipping - can take paypal online, or we can hook shit up at the TP picnic on the 24th 

cover


back


:biggrin: 


:biggrin:


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

84 caddy i want 2004 and 2005 i seem to have missed place 2004 , can u bring em to the tp picnic 

thanks in advance


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

not sure if I can get the 2004 ones anymore - I'll see if Steve has any left?

if he does he'll be at the TP picnic


----------



## alluringvisionmovies (Mar 22, 2005)

I gots the goods.. '04 & '05... no worries. You can either hold up till the TP Picnic or order on my site www.alluringvision.com ...


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

found this online:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3OuGLoZKAs...related&search=

:biggrin:


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B5mmXo9HuI...related&search=


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

Ill be better prepared for next years show, and if nobody wakes up by 11 fuck em Im going anyways


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky 2_@Nov 14 2006, 02:22 PM~6566384
> *found this online:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3OuGLoZKAs...related&search=
> ...


DAMN WONDER WHO THAT TALL DUDE IS


----------



## akromix (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 23 2006, 10:23 AM~6623339
> *DAMN WONDER WHO THAT TALL DUDE IS
> *


I remember you did the bikini contest :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by akromix_@Nov 30 2006, 11:56 AM~6666423
> *I remember you did the bikini contest :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

This time Im gonna show up on time :roflmao:


I bet it's gonna be good as usual


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------

